# هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟



## *sara* (15 يوليو 2007)

*******************

*متى1*

*نسب يسوع*
*16*
*ويعقوب وَلَدَ يوسف رَجل مريم التي وَلَدَتْ يسوع الذي يُدْعَى المسيح.*

*ميلاد يسوع *
*(لوقا2:1-7)*

*24*
*فَلمَا قامَ يوسف من النوم , عَمِلَ بما أمرهُ مَلاكُ الرًب .فجاء بامرأته إلى بيته*

*السؤال المهمـ هو *

*هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه ....وكيف هذا اذا كانت متزوجـــه يوسف ..!!!!*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

 اولا ساوضح ان السيدة والدت الالاة الاناء المختار عذراء بشهادة الاسلام ثم المسيحية ومعجزة في اسيوط        سامحيني الموضوع طويل 

وقالت الملائكة عنها " إن الله اصطفاك وطهرك واصطفاك على نساء العالمين "



أخى المسلم .. 

أكتب لك اليوم عن القديسة العذراء مريم , وذلك من القرآن فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآيات رقم 35- 37

" إذ قالت امرأة عمران رب إني نذرت لك ما في بطني محررا فتقبل مني إنك أنت السميع العليم(35) فلما وضعتها قالت رب إني وضعتها أنثى والله أعلم بما وضعت وليس الذكر كالأنثى وإني سميتها مريم وإني أعيذها بك وذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم(36) فتقبلها ربها بقبول حسن وأنبتها نباتا حسنا وكفلها زكريا كلما دخل عليها زكريا المحراب وجد عندها رزقا قال يامريم أنى لك هذا قالت هو من عند الله إن الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب(37) "

فى الآيات السابقة يقول القرآن قصة ميلاد العذراء مريم وكيف أن أمها نذرتها للرب وهى فى بطنها قبل أن تولد وبعد أن وضعتها دعت الله يحميها من الشيطان هى وذريتها , ويضيف القرآن أن الله إستجاب لدعاء أم مريم وتقبل مريم بقبول حسن وتربت وكبرت فى الإيمان وكان ذكريا يكفلها أى يرعاها والله بنفسه يرزقها 0

وفى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآيات رقم 42- 43

" وإذ قالت الملائكة يامريم إن الله اصطفاك وطهرك واصطفاك على نساء العالمين(42) يامريم اقنتي لربك واسجدي واركعي مع الراكعين(43" 

ومعنى الآيات السابقة أن الملائكة قالت لمريم : يامريم أن الله غصطفاك أى إختارك , والشئ المصطفى يعنى المصفى من كل الشوائب وطهرك من كل خطية أو ذنب وفضلك على نساء العالمين , يا مريم أطيعى الله ولتكن كل حياتك صلاة , هكذا وصف القرآن القديسة العذراء مريم منذ ولادتها 0

وفى سورة التحريم رقم 66 والآية رقم 12 

" ومريم ابنت عمران التي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا وصدقت بكلمات ربها وكتبه وكانت من القانتين(12) "

ويفهم من الآيات السابقة أن مريم التى أحصنت أى تكلفت فى عفتها , والمحصنة تعنى العفيفة " فنفخنا فيه من روحنا " أى أن الله نفخ فيها من روحه ليهبها حمل هو روح الله , ويضيف القرآن أن مريم صدقت أو آمنت بكلمة ربها وكانت من الذين أطاعوا الله 0

وأيضاً فى سورة الأنبياء رقم 21 والآية رقم 91

" والتي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيها من روحنا وجعلناها وابنها آية للعالمين(91) " 

وهنا تأكيد آخر .. القرآن ذكر أن الله نفخ فى مريم من روحه لتحمل وتلد إبناً وجعلها هى وإبنها آية للعالمين , أى معجزة لم يحدث مثلها من قبل ولن يحدث من بعد 0

أخى المسلم .. هذا ما يقوله القرآن عن العذراء القديسة مريم هى نذر للرب قبل أن تولد , الله حافظ عليها وذريتها من الشيطان , حياتها عبارة عن عبادة وصلاة لله , رزقها رزق وفير بغير حساب , هى أفضل نساء العالمين إختارها الله لتحمل كلمته وروح منه وتكون وإبنها آية للعالمين 0

لن اضيف كلمة واحدة ويكفى ما سبق ذكره .. والسؤال .. لمن غير القديسة العذراء مريم قيل ما قال القرآن عنها ؟ .. لم يعطى القرآن كل هذه الكرانة لسيدة اخرى .. والحقيقة أن القرآن لم يذكر غيرها .. وهناك سورة كاملة تحمل إسمها وهى سورة مريم رقم 19 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تجلى القديسة العذراء مريم بصورة نورانية وسط أسراب الحمام الأبيض وسطوع نور فى اسيوط

قدمت لك أخى المسلم فى رسالتى السابقة من هى القديسة العذراء مريم فى القرآن , وكما تعودت كتبت لك إسم السورة ورقمها وكذلك رقم الآيات .. وإذا دققنا النظر وتمعنا فى الآيات سنجد ما يأتى :-

* لم يقتصر القرآن على ذكر القديسة العذراء مريم فقط , ولكن قد تحدث القرآن على أمها كما ورد فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآيات رقم 35- 37 .. ذكر القرآن أن إمرأة عمران كانت سيدة مؤمنة دائمة الصلاة بدليل أنها نذرت للرب ما فى بطنها ودعت الله أن يحافظ على إبنتها ونسلها من الشيطان ويضيف القرآن أن الله إستجاب لدعائها وتقبل مولودتها بقبول ورزقها رزقا وفيراً 

* وفى نفس السورة السابقة سورة آل عمران رقم 3والآيات رقم 42- 43 تأكيد أن القديسة العذراء مريم هى أفضل نساء العالمين ولأنها نشأت وتربت فى الإيمان بالله وكانت حياتها عبارة عن عبادة وصلاة .. أرسل الله الملائكة إلى القديسة العذراء مريم لتبشرها أن الله إختارها دون نساء العالم لتحبل وتلد إبن هو كلمة الله وروح منه كما ورد فى سورة آل عمرآن رقم 3 والآية رقم 42 و 45 .. وفى سورة مريم رقم 19 والآية رقم 17 .. وسورة الأنبياء رقم 21 والآية رقم 91.. وفى سورة التحريم رقم 66 والآية رقم 12 0

* ويؤكد القرآن أن القديسة العذراء مريم حملت دون أن تعرف رجل لأن حملها هو من روح الله أى الروح القدس : " فنفخنا فيها من روحنا وجعلناها وإبنها آية للعالمين " 0 

* لم يرد فى القرآن أى شئ أو حتى تلميح بسيط عن أى سيدة غير القديسة العذراء مريم .. وكما سبق وذكرت أن هناك سورة كاملة تحمل إسم سورة مريم 0

واليوم ومنذ منتصف أغسطس الماضى وبالتحديد منذ صيام العذراء الذى ينتهى فى 23 أغسطس تشهد مدينة أسيوط تجلى القديسة العذراء مريم بصورة نورانية وسط أسراب من الحمام الأبيض وسطوع الأنوار , وهذا ما أكدته وكالات الأنباء والصحف وشبكات التلفزيون والصحف وشبكات التلفزيون والإنترنيت .. شاهدت النبا على شبكة Cnn و Bbc كما نشرت التجلى بعض الصحف فى أوربا كإيطاليا وفرنسا وبلجيكا 0

أخى المسلم .. إن الله أرسل لنا القديسة العذراء مريم لتتجلى بهذه الصورة الرائعة والتى لا مجال للشك فيها أو التشكيك وسط أسراب الحمام الأبيض لتحمل للجميع رسالة سماوية , رسالة محبة وسلام وبالتحديد فى أسيوط وسط أرض مصر والمكان الذى بدأت منه شرارة أشعلت نار الفتنة وتلوثت أيدى جماعات الإرهاب والتخلف بدم الأبرياء , لقد حول تجلى القديسة العذراء مريم كل ألم إلى فرح وسلام 0

أسألك أخى المسلم فى إسم الله القدير أن تتأكد بنفسك ما يحدث كل ليلة وأسأل نفسك هل يطير الحمام ليلاً ؟ .. هل يوجد حمام بهذا الحجم الهائل ويشع منه ضوء بهذه الصورة ؟ .. هل يستطيع أحد أن يستخدم كشافات ضوئية لتطلق ضوء أبيض أشبه بالبرق ؟ وأخيراً إذا كان هناك من إستطاع أن يخدع الناس بفعل هذه الأضواء فكيف لم يتم إكتشاف هذا الشخص وسط هذا الزحام ولمدة تزيد عن الشهرين ؟ وكيف رأى كل الناس القديسة العذراء مريم تتجلى ؟ .. إن الله إختار هذا المكان لتتجلى فيه القديسة العذراء مريم ليبارك شعبه .. ولا ننسى أنه نفس المكان الذى لجأت إليه أثناء رحلتها مع المسيح وهو طفل 0

سلام الرب لك يا أم ملك الملوك آمين


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

في المسيحية   يؤكد كل من متى (1: 18-23) ولوقا (1: 26-38) حقيقةَ بتوليةِ مريم، وتنوه بذلك بعض القراءات القديمة لنص يوحنا 1: 13 "الذين وُلدوا ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله وُلدوا". ولا يبدو عند العلماء اليوم أن الأوساط الفلسطينية القديمة، وخصوصا عند جماعة الأسانيين، كانت تعرف هذه البتولية الدائمة. وهذا يتلاقى مع ما فهمه المغبوط اغسطينوس -وكثيرون حذوا حذوه- من أن كلام مريم للملاك المبشِّر "كيف يكون هذا وانا لا اعرف رجلا؟" (لوقا 1: 34)، يُقصَد به: اني لا اريد أن اعرف رجلا، معتبرا أن هذا الفارق في المعنى ضروري لتبرير سؤال مريم، لأن صعوبة قبولها تكمن في انها قررت أن تحافظ على بتوليتها. ونلاحظ، من متابعة النص، أن سؤالها هذا يقود الملاك الى أن يخبرها -وزواجها بيوسف لم يكتمل- بحبلها العجائبي بيسوع، من دون زرع رجل. وقد أُعلنت لها هذه الحقيقة في ما أُخبرت عن بنوة يسوع الإلهية المرتبطة بهذا الحبل، وذلك لأن روح الله الذي أشرف على خلق العالم (تكوين 1: 2) سيباشر بالحبل بيسوع بخلق العالم الجديد.

          لكل إنجيليّ طريقته في كشف الحقيقة الإلهية، فالإنجيلي متى يكتب ببراعة لا تخفى على فاهم، اذ ينفي بأسلوب رائع إمكانية قيام اية علاقة جسدية بين يوسف ومريم خارج نطاق الدور الذي أُوكل اليه أن يتممه، وهو أن يعطي (اي يوسف) الولادة شرعيةً باتخاذه يسوع ابنا ويحافظ، تاليا، على هذا الثُناء الحقيقي وأعني به "الصبي وأمه" (2: 13 ،14،  20 و21). يكشف متى في أول إصحاحات إنجيله أن يوسف ومريم خطيبان، اي أنهما، وفق العادات الفلسطينية القديمة، زوجان عُقد زواجهما في وقت سابق ولم ينتقلا بعد الى بيتهما الزوجي، ولعل هذا ما تعنيه الكلمة المشجّعة التي قالها الملاك ليوسف القلِق: "لا تَخَفْ أن تأخذ مريم امرأتك"، اي لا تبطئ بنقلها الى بيتك "لأن الذي حُبِل به فيها هو من الروح القدس" (1: 20). ونلاحظ تاليا أن متى لا يعود، بعد ولادة يسوع، يربط بين يوسف ومريم، فلا يسمّيه بعدُ زوجَها، ولا يسمّيها هي "امرأته"، وإنما يُبرز حصراً دوره الجديد الذي أوحينا اليه آنفاً. ولا ننسى أن يوسف "بارّ" (1: 19)، وهذا، بمنطق الكتب المقدسة، يعني انه يطيع مشيئة الله طاعة كلية، ومشيئته هي أن يحافظ يوسف، لكونه رجلا، على هذا الثُناء ولا يقتحمه.

          يعطي الإنجيلي متى صورةً أخرى عن هذه البتولية، اذ يستشهد بما جاء في كتاب إشعيا وفهِمه القدماء عموما على انه يتعلق بعذرية مريم الدائمة، يقول متى: "هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عِمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا" (1: 23؛ إشعيا 7: 14). ويزيدنا فهما لهذه الآية ما كتبه الأب متى المسكين، في كتابه "العذراء القديسة مريم" ص 6.-68، وننقل بعضه بتصرف، يقول الأب متى: تأتي كلمة عذراء في العبرية بمنطقَيْن: بتولا، وعَلْما. النطق الاول يعني فتاة عذراء (غير مرتبطة بخطبة سابقة) لم تعرف رجلا، وتترجم في اليونانية (پارثينوس Parqeno )، واما كلمة "عَلْما" فتعني فتاة ناضجة لم تنجب اولاداً، ولكن يحتمل أن تكون مخطوبة لرجل، وفي اليونانية (نيانيس neanis ) ويلاحظ الأب متى أن الاصل العبري للآية كلها، كما جاءت في سفر إشعيا أولا، يُبرز معنى ضمنيا، وهو أن كلمة "العذراء" جاءت كصفة نوعية مستديمة لأم عِمانوئيل، إذ عُرّفت ب"ال": "هوذا العذراء"... وفيما يربط بين دوام البتولية وحقيقة التجسد يعبّر عن دهشته لكون إشعيا استخدم في نبوته اللفظة الثانية: "عَلْما"، ويقول: اختياره للكلمة "هو في الواقع اكثر ضمانا للمعنى النبوي وأكثر إعجازاً من حيث وصف حقيقة ما سيتم فعلاً".

          لا بد من التنويه أخيرا بأن القول ببتولية مريم لا يعني أن الارثوذكسية تنبذ الزواج او تحقر الجسد. فكلنا نعلم أن الكنيسة حاربت، منذ انطلاقتها، هذه الأفكار، ودأنت مروّجيها، وهي إذ تقدّس الزواج سرّاً من أسرارها تبارك كل علاقة جنسية شرعية وتدعو الى خصبها.

          بتولية مريم هي خصب من نوع آخر، لأن هذه الفتاة افتتحت خطً جديدا في العالم إذ قبلت الربّ في أحشائها بشكل "فائق الوصف والعقل". وأعطتنا أن نولد من جديد فيه.


----------



## *sara* (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

*مشاركتك الأولى لم يكن لها داعي لأننا نحن المسلمين نؤمن إيمانا تامـــَا بأنها عذراء و طاهره 

ولكن استغربت من أنَ مريم مرتبطه في المسيحيهـ بيوسف ..أي كانَ لها رجل ...

وطبعا كما هو واضحـ بأن مريم امرأة يوسف و يوسف رجل مريمـ

أريــد تفسيـــر هذا الأمر ....وكيف  كانت عذراء و هي تعيش مع رجــــل!!!* 

......


----------



## Tabitha (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

هو السؤال ده نكتة ولا سؤال بحق وحقيقي!



> هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه ....وكيف هذا اذا كانت متزوجـــه يوسف




*
ياريت تستشهدي لينا من الكتاب المقدس
إن العدرا مريم كانت متزوجة ليوسف!
منين حضرتك جبتي انهم إتجوزوا؟

الكتاب المقدس قال: إنها كانت مخطوبة..
عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف . واسم العذراء مريم . 
(لو 1 : 27)

وبعد توضيح اخونا مارون أندرو  لاجابة سؤالك 
نكتفي 
بآياتين فقط;

العهد القديم:
ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية . ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل . 
(أش 7 : 14)

العهد الجديد:
هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا 
(مت  1 : 23)*


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

اجابة موفقة يا Anestas!a
اتعجب على هذا الاستنتاج الغريب من قبل العضوة سارة...
معلش العتب على الصيف و الحر...


----------



## *sara* (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



> ياريت تستشهدي لينا من الكتاب المقدس
> إن العدرا مريم كانت متزوجة ليوسف!
> منين حضرتك جبتي انهم إتجوزوا؟



حااضر رح أكبـــر الخطـ 

.......

*متى1

نسب يسوع
16
ويعقوب وَلَدَ يوسف رَجل مريم التي وَلَدَتْ يسوع الذي يُدْعَى المسيح.

ميلاد يسوع 
(لوقا2:1-7)

24
فَلمَا قامَ يوسف من النوم , عَمِلَ بما أمرهُ مَلاكُ الرًب .فجاء بامرأته إلى بيته*

*
هو رجلها وهي امرأته ......هذا يعني انهم مخطوبينـ .....

وهل تعلمين ما هي الخطبه أصلا

في العربيه الخطبه هو طلب الرجل امرأةَ يتزوجها ...مجرد طلب ....فكيف اذا يعيشان في بيت وااحــــد .....؟؟!!!*


----------



## *sara* (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



> اجابة موفقة يا Anestas!a
> اتعجب على هذا الاستنتاج الغريب من قبل العضوة سارة...
> معلش العتب على الصيف و الحر...



مش استنتااااج الكلام واااضحــ مش بحاجــــه لفلسفــــه ....


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



*sara* قال:


> حااضر رح أكبـــر الخطـ
> 
> .......


 
تكبير الخطوط لا يغير من الحقيقة شئ يا اخت

*



متى1

نسب يسوع
16
ويعقوب وَلَدَ يوسف رَجل مريم التي وَلَدَتْ يسوع الذي يُدْعَى المسيح.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
عمرك شايفة احد يكون نسبه قبل ولادته؟
هذا نسب المسيح حسب الجسد بعد ولادته و كون يوسف انه رجل و زوج مريم (لاحقا) لا يعني انه كان زوجها قبل ولادة المسيح
و هذا واضح جدا في العدد 18 من نفس الاصحاح, يعني عددين بعد الي ذكرتيه
لنرى سويا:
Mat 1:18 أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هَكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.

صعبة الفهم يا اخت؟

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات
يا ريت تراعين مكان طرحك للموضوع مستقبلا لكي تضمني التجاوب مع مواضيعك

سلام و نعمة
*


----------



## Basilius (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



*sara* قال:


> حااضر رح أكبـــر الخطـ
> 
> .......
> 
> ...


 
طيب بما ان حضرتك بتستشهدي بالانجيل 
- من نفس انجيل متى اللي حضرتك بتستشهدي بية من العدد 16 و تقتطفي كالعادة منكم 
لو قراتي من بداية العدد العدد 18 ستجدية يقول :- 
[Q-BIBLE] 
اما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا لما كانت مريم امة مخطوبة ليوسف قبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس فيوسف رجلها اذ كان بارا ولم يشا ان يشهرها اراد تخليتها سرا ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذة الامور اذ ملاك الرب قد ظهر لة في حم قائلا يا يوسف ابن داوود لا تخف ان تاخذ مريم امراتك لان اللذي حبل بة فيها هو من الروح القدس فستلد ابنا و تدعوة اسمة يسوع لانة يخلص شعبة من خطاياهم وهذا كلة لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل هوذا العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا و يدعون اسمة عمانؤيل اللذي تفسيرة الله معنا 
[/Q-BIBLE]
النص بكاملة يرد على تقطيفك للنصوص و ادعائك 
لاحظي جيدا ان مريم كانت 1- مخطوبة ليوسف كما يذكر النص 
ويقول بعدها 2- قبل ان يجتمعا اي قبل ان تصبح زوجة فعلية ولم تصبح طول عمرها 
اذن كانت مخطوبة ولم يجتمعا كزوجين من النص كاثبات 
والنص يؤكد ان اللذي حبل بها هو من الروح القدس لان يوسف شك فظهر لة ملاك الرب 
3- و ملاحظة كلمة امراتك و رجلها برضة صح ؟ 
كانت مخطوبة لة و لم يجتمعا كما يقول النص وطمئن الملاك يوسف بان اللذي حبل بها هو من الروح القدس و ستلد يسوع وفي نفس النص يقول امراتك فكانت الخطيبة تدعى امراتك للرجل و الرجل يدعى لخطبيتة رجلها فالخطيب كان رجل المراة و الخطيبة كانت امراة الرجل  اذن امراتك كانت لخطيبة الرجل ايضا يطلق عليها هذا الاسم و خطيب المراة يكون رجلها ايضا 
و يقول التقليد والأباء ان الخطبة كانت تتم، حسب عادة اليهود، رسميآ أمام الكهنة، والشريعة تعتبر المخطوبة كالمتزوجة تمامآ ـ عدا العلاقات الزوجية، وتدعى زوجة وتصبح أرمله ان مات خطيبها وتتمتع بجميع الحقوق المالية إن مات خطيبها او طلقت منه، ولايمكن ان يتخلى عنها خطيبها إلا بكتاب الطلاق، كالزوجة تماماً،
قال ذهبى الفم: 
"وهنا يدعوا الخطيبة زوجة كما تعود الكتاب ان يدعوا المخطوبين أزواج قبل الزواج، وماذا تعنى "تأخذ"؟ اى تحفظها فى بيتك لأنه بالنية قد أخرجها، احفظ هذه التى أخرجتها كما قد عهد بها إليك من قبل الله وليس من قبل والديها

ونص لوقا نفسة اللذي تستشهدين بو يثبت تماما كلامي و اثبات ان المخطوبة للرجل تدعي لة امراتة و يدعى لها رجلها و ايضا تمكث في بيتة كعادة اليهود عدا العلاقات الزوجية واشكرك ايضا لانك فكرتيني بنص لوقا و ياريت حضرتك تبقى تحطي الشاهد صح لان الشاهد خطا و من الواضح جدا انك مجرد ناقلة من طريقة تقطيفك للنصوص و الشاهد الخطا 
في انجيل معلمنا لوقا البشير الاصحاح الاول و من اول العدد 26 نقرا 
 
[Q-BIBLE] 
وفي الشهر السادس ارسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله الى مدينة من الجليل اسمها ناصرة الى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داوود اسمة يوسف واسم العذراء مريم فدخل اليها الملاك وقال سلام لك ايتها المنعم عليها الرب معك مباركة انتي في النساء فلما راتة اضطربت من كلامة وفكرت ما عسى ان تكون هذة التحية فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي لانك وجدت نعمة عند الله وها انت ستحبلين و تلدين ابنا وتسمينة يسوع هذا يكون عظيما و ابن العلى يدعى ويعطية الرب الالة كرسي داوود ابية ويملك على بيت يعقوب الى الابد ولا يكون لملكة نهاية فقالت مريم كيف يكون هذا ولست اعرف رجلا فاجاب الملاك وقال لها الروح القدس يحل عليكي و قوة العلىتظللكي فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله 
[/Q-BIBLE]
اذن ايضا فهي كانت عذراء و  مخطوبة لرجل وفي نفس الوقت استغربت من كلام الملاك و قالت اني لا اعرف رجلا بمعنى ان لم يجتمع معها خطيبها                             مثلما يؤكد نص متى بقولة " قبل ان  يجتمعا " 
وبالمثل مثل ما قلناة في المقطع السابق


----------



## *sara* (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

*my rock*


> عمرك شايفة احد يكون نسبه قبل ولادته؟
> هذا نسب المسيح حسب الجسد بعد ولادته و كون يوسف انه رجل و زوج مريم (لاحقا) لا يعني انه كان زوجها قبل ولادة المسيح
> و هذا واضح جدا في العدد 18 من نفس الاصحاح, يعني عددين بعد الي ذكرتيه
> لنرى سويا:
> ...


*
لأ مش صعب الفهمـ ....

انا أصلاا لا أستفهم عن هذه النقطــــه .....

أعلم بأن عيسى عليه السلام قد أتى من عذراء و من مريم عليها السلام 
ولكن بحكم ان لديها رجل حسب ما هو مكتوب في كتابكم فهل بقيت عذراء؟؟*


----------



## *sara* (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



> النص بكاملة يرد على تقطيفك للنصوص و ادعائك
> لاحظي جيدا ان مريم كانت 1- مخطوبة ليوسف كما يذكر النص



*لم أقطف و لم أدعي و ضعت بأيديكم ما أريد الإستفهام عنه فقط و لا دااعي لتطريز الكتاب كاامل في الموضوعــ
وذكرت آنفا أنه لا يوجد لدي اعتراض على هذه النقطــه ...عيسى عليه السلام ولد من عذراء100%
ويقول بعدها 2- قبل ان يجتمعا اي قبل ان تصبح زوجة فعلية ولم تصبح طول عمرها *

هنا السؤال لم أجد في النص الذي اقتبسته ما يدل على أنها لم تصبح زوجته طوال عمرها بل هناك ما يدل على العكس تماما حين قال

قبل ان يجتمعا....
هذا يدل على أنها اجتمعا و لكن حدث حمل مريم و ولادتها لعيسى عليه السلام قبل..[/.
COLOR]



> قال ذهبى الفم:
> "وهنا يدعوا الخطيبة زوجة كما تعود الكتاب ان يدعوا المخطوبين أزواج قبل الزواج، وماذا تعنى "تأخذ"؟ اى تحفظها فى بيتك لأنه بالنية قد أخرجها، احفظ هذه التى أخرجتها كما قد عهد بها إليك من قبل الله وليس من قبل والديها



اول مره بسمع بهااي الخطبـــه

خطبه من نوع جديد تعيش في بيته و لا توجد هناك علاقات زوجيهـ!!!

هل هذا يعقل و ما هو الهدف إذا من هذه الخطبـــه إذاا...

شكرا


----------



## Basilius (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



> لم أقطف و لم أدعي و ضعت بأيديكم ما أريد الإستفهام عنه فقط و لا دااعي لتطريز الكتاب كاامل في الموضوعــ


لاء بتقتطفي يا استاذة 
تطريز اية وهبل اية بس ما تتكلمي كلام كويس وبلاش طريقة الاستغباء في الكلام دي 


> وذكرت آنفا أنه لا يوجد لدي اعتراض على هذه النقطــه ...عيسى عليه السلام ولد من عذراء100%


يا شيخة ؟؟؟ امال عاملة موضوعك دة لية مادام عارفة ؟ 



> هنا السؤال لم أجد في النص الذي اقتبسته ما يدل على أنها لم تصبح زوجته طوال عمرها بل هناك ما يدل على العكس تماما حين قال
> 
> قبل ان يجتمعا....
> هذا يدل على أنها اجتمعا و لكن حدث حمل مريم و ولادتها لعيسى عليه السلام


قبل اية وبعد اية ؟ 
امال كنتي معلقة على كلمة رجلها و امراتك لية بقى ولما جاوبنا رجعتي تصطنعي رؤية و فهم جديد مثل فهمك المعروف وكلامك 
قبل ان يجتمعا ان قبل ان تصبح زوجة فعلية وهي مخطوبة لة ولم تصبح ابدا بعد ذلك 
وهذا ليس معناة انها اصبحت زوجة بعد ذلك 



> اول مره بسمع بهااي الخطبـــه
> 
> خطبه من نوع جديد تعيش في بيته و لا توجد هناك علاقات زوجيهـ!!!
> 
> هل هذا يعقل و ما هو الهدف إذا من هذه الخطبـــه إذاا...


ارجعي تاني للمداخلة الاخيرة و هتعرفي اللي انتي عاوزاة و هدف الخطبة يا استاذة


----------



## *sara* (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



> قبل ان يجتمعا ان قبل ان تصبح زوجة فعلية وهي مخطوبة لة ولم تصبح ابدا بعد ذلك
> وهذا ليس معناة انها اصبحت زوجة بعد ذلك



*طيب ممكن تعطيني دليل من كتابك المقدس على انها لم تصبح زوجته ولم يجتمعا أبداا طول العمــر؟؟!!

ويا ريت تحكي بهدوء أكتر لإنوه أسلوبك مش بزياده ..

وشكراا*


----------



## Tabitha (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18977


----------



## Fadie (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

*ننصحكم بقراءة كتاب **التجسد الألهى و دوام بتولية العذراء** للقس عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير*


----------



## sant felopateer (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

*بالنسبة للاخت فى الكتاب المقدس اية فى العهد القديم بتتنبأ بولادة المسيح من امرأة عذراء دائمة البتولية
" يعطيكم السيد نفسه أية هالعذراء تحمل و تلد ابنا" و تدعو اسمه عمانؤيل" (اش 14:7)
- شرح الاية:
ان المسيح ولد من عذراء لكى يكون ابن الله حقا زائد هل ممكن ان تكون سيدة كانت عذراء ثم اصبحت غير عذراء و تصبح اية يولد من الله ، اذا حق كلامك ان الله ولّد من عذرايتها ثم تزوجت لماذا اذا" لم يأتى زوجها معها فى اثناء حادثة الصلب او يكتب ان المسيح له زوج ام كما ان يوسف النجار خطبها لان القرعة وقعت عليه و كان سنه يتجاوز الخمسين سنة و كانت عندما وقعت القرعة مريم عمرها 13 سنة لذلك رفض الاقتراب منها و خطبها لكى يصبح زوجها بدون المساس بها و يوسف مات بينما المسيح كان صغير

و اية اخرى:
" هذا الباب يكون مغلقا" لا يفتح و لا يدخل منه انسان لان الرب اله اسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقا" (حز4:22)

شرح الاية:
الباب مقصود منه العذراء مريم لان الله دخل فى احشائها​*


----------



## *sara* (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

*شكرا على الرابط 

ولكن طبعــــــــا الكلام كتيـــــــــــــــــر مش حقرؤه كله 

بس الي افهمته انوه فعلا هناك خلاف ما بين الطوائف المسيحيه بأنه هل بقيت عذراء أم لا بعدما ولدت 

والسؤال ...
هل استمرت مريم مخطوبه ليوسف و تعيش معه في بيته بعد مجيء المسيحــ

وما هو الهدفــ من الخطـــبه هذه إذا لم يكن هناك علاقات زوجيه بينهمــا

....لا أريد روابط طويلة او مراجعة مشاركات سابقــه

اريد مشاركه بسيطة وواضحه تخفي اللبس

وشكراا*


----------



## sant felopateer (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



> والسؤال ...
> هل استمرت مريم مخطوبه ليوسف و تعيش معه في بيته بعد مجيء المسيحــ



- ايوة العدرا كانت مخطوبة ليوسف لاحد مااتولد المسيح ده حتى مكتوب فى الانجيل ان المسيح كان بيساعده فى النجارة و يوسف النجار مات لما المسيح كان صغير



> وما هو الهدفــ من الخطـــبه هذه إذا لم يكن هناك علاقات زوجيه بينهمــا



- ديه حكاية طويلة بس انا حاكيلهالك
حنة ام مريم كانت عاقر فوعدت ربنا ان لو خلفت بنت او ولد هتنذره الى الله فولدت مريم فنذرتها الى هيكل اليهودى و كانت مريم تقية عذراء و كانت علاقتها قوية مع الله حتى ان الملائكة كانوا بيطمعونها عندما تم سنها 12 سنة لم يسمح لها  الوجود فى الدير و مريم لا تعرف احدا" اخر بعد وفاة والديها ، فقرر زكريا الكاهن ان يزوجها لشخص عن طريق قرعة عن طريق تجميع عصياهم الرجال كلها فى هيكل و من يقع عليه الاختيار سيكون زوجها فوقفت حمامة علي عصا يوسف النجار الرجل الكبير فامر زكريا ان يتزوجها فرفض يوسف لفرق السن الكبير بينهما فالح عليه زكريا لان الله قد اختاره ليكون زوجها فرسمهما زكريا خطيبين الى ان يتزوجا لكن يوسف اتفق معها ان لا يلمسها و ان يدعى رجلها لان ضميره لا يسمح له.


----------



## dr.kirols (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

يعني مش ممكن يا ساره 
الناس عمالين يقنعو فيكي من الصبح وانت مش راضيه تقتنعي
كام شاهد جابوه ياكد الكلام بتاعهم
وانت جايبه ايتين مفسراهم بدماغك العبقريه:yaka: و عماله تنتطي علينا بيهم
 وانت عماله تقولي اي كلام و السلام


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

 ليس المهم التشكيك يا سارة


----------



## My Rock (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



*sara* قال:


> *my rock*
> 
> 
> *انا أصلاا لا أستفهم عن هذه النقطــــه .....*
> ...


 

و نحن اجبناكي عن هذه النقطة بكون مريم عذراء 
و رجعتي و تسألتي اذا كانت عذراء بعد الولادة, و الاحبة ردوا عليكي بأقتباسات و مواضيع

ألم ينتهي الموضوع؟ ام بعدك مصرة على المماطلة؟


----------



## *sara* (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

غريب هناك مشاركات محذوفـه!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



*sara* قال:


> غريب هناك مشاركات محذوفـه!!!!!


 
حنبتدي بالكذب بدل اللف و الدوران؟

نكرر 

نحن اجبناكي عن نقطة بكون مريم عذراء 
و رجعتي و تسألتي اذا كانت عذراء بعد الولادة, و الاحبة ردوا عليكي بأقتباسات و مواضيع

ألم ينتهي الموضوع؟ ام بعدك مصرة على المماطلة؟


----------



## timon20080 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

حتي مذكور انها عزراء في كتابكم


----------



## *sara* (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



> حتي مذكور انها عزراء في كتابكم


*
بعرف و نحن كمسلمينــ نؤمن إيمانا تاما بأنها بقيت عذراء ولم تتزوجــ او حتى ترتبط بشخص يوماا من الأياامـ 

لذلك تعجَبَ الناس حين جاءت و معها عيسى عليه السلام و قالوا لها بأنكِ جئتِ بشيءِ فرياا أي إثماا و فااحشة عظيمـــه ....ومن هنا كانت المعجزه في مجيء عيسى عليه السلام ...

أما لو كانت مرتطبه كما هو في انجيلكم إذا لشكك الكثيــــر من النااس بأن عيسى ليس من عذراء بحكم العلاقه بينها و بين يوسفــ ....

زلكن على كل حاال اتضحتــ الصوره الآن وشكرا لكم لردودكمــ *


----------



## My Rock (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



*sara* قال:


> *زلكن على كل حاال اتضحتــ الصوره الآن وشكرا لكم لردودكمــ *


 
مرحب بك و بكل تساؤلاتك مادامت بحدود الادب و العقل


----------



## نـور العالم (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

ولكن لماذا سمح الله ان القديسة العذراء مريم تكون مرتبطة بالقديس يوسف النجار امام الناس؟؟؟ 

ولقد سمح الله ان القديسة العذراء مريم تكون مرتبطة بالقديس يوسف النجار امام الناس  للحفاظ على العذراء مريم والسيد المسيح الذى فى بطنها من الموت لان اليهود لو علموا ان الذى فى بطن مريم بغير اب فربما لا يصدقوا ان الحبل به هو من بالروح القدس وربما يتهمونها بالزنا وما يستتبع ذلك من اقامة الحد عليها بالرجم الذى لو تم لما ولد السيد المسيح
ومكتوب
و لما ابتدا يسوع كان له نحو ثلاثين سنة و هو على ما كان يظن ابن يوسف بن هالي (لو  3 :  23)
وظن الناس هو ان يوسف ومريم مرتبطين بعلاقة زاوج شرعية طبيعية 
ولكن هذا ظن الناس اما يوسف ومريم فكانا امام الله بتولاً وعذراء قبل وبعد ولادة السيد المسيح
لانهما نذرا ذلك

اذا دخلت الحكمة قلبك ولذت المعرفة لنفسك 
فالعقل يحفظك والفهم ينصرك
( ام 2 : 10 ، 11 )


----------



## *sara* (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



> ولكن لماذا سمح الله ان القديسة العذراء مريم تكون مرتبطة بالقديس يوسف النجار امام الناس؟؟؟


*جميــل جداا هذا هو السؤال الذي أريد جوااباا عنه بالفعـــل لمَ الإرتباط من الأساس...

و أنا أريد هنا أن أسألكم 

قال تعالى في سورة مريم *

*



فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئًا فَرِيًّا 

يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا 

فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَن كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيًّا

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
من وجهة النظر المسيحيه هل حدث مثل هذا الإتهام لمريم أم لا

؟؟

وشكراا


----------



## *sara* (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



> ولكن لماذا سمح الله ان القديسة العذراء مريم تكون مرتبطة بالقديس يوسف النجار امام الناس؟؟؟


*جميــل جداا هذا هو السؤال الذي أريد جوااباا عنه بالفعـــل لمَ الإرتباط من الأساس...

و أنا أريد هنا أن أسألكم 

قال تعالى في سورة مريم *

*



فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئًا فَرِيًّا 

يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا 

فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَن كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيًّا

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
من وجهة النظر المسيحيه هل حدث مثل هذا الإتهام لمريم أم لا

؟؟

وشكراا


----------



## نـور العالم (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



*sara* قال:


> *جميــل جداا هذا هو السؤال الذي أريد جوااباا عنه بالفعـــل لمَ الإرتباط من الأساس...
> 
> و أنا أريد هنا أن أسألكم
> 
> ...



*
هل اتهم اليهود العذراء مريم بالزنى ؟؟؟

لم يتهم اليهود العذراء مريم بالزنى وهذا الاتهام لم يحدث لان العذراء مريم كانت مرتبطة بيوسف البار زوجها امام جميع الناس 
وبعد ان كبر السيد المسيح كان امام الجميع ابن يوسف النجار وقد اعلن الكتاب ان اليهود كانوا يعرفون اصله وقالوا عنه اليس هذا ابن النجار اليست امه تدعى مريم و اخوته يعقوب و يوسي و سمعان و يهوذا
(مت 13 : 55)
و قالوا اليس هذا هو يسوع ابن يوسف الذي نحن عارفون بابيه و امه فكيف يقول هذا اني نزلت من السماء (يو 6 : 42) 
ولم يتكلم الكتاب المقدس عن هذا الاتهام
وانما الذى اتهمها القرآن كعادته دائما فى تشويه الحقائق
واختلق الحدث الذى دار بين اليهود والعذراء وكانوا يتهمونها وهى تستشهد بالطفل المولود والذى يبرئها !!! وكإن اليهود انتظروا حتى ولدت مريم العذراء وابتدأوا يتهمونها بالزنى

فأتت به قومها تحمله قالوا يا مريم لقد جئت شيئاً فريا يا اخت هارون ما كان أبوك آمرأ سوء وما كانت امك بغيا فأشارت اليه قالوا كيف نكلم من كان فى المهد صبيا قال انى عبد الله اتانى الكتاب وجعلنى نبيا وجعلنى مباركاً اين ما كنت واوصانى بالصلاة والزكاة ما دمت حيا و برا بوالدتى ولم يجعلنى جباراً شقيا والسلام علىّ يوم ولدت ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حيا 
( مريم 27 ـ 33 )

والذى برئها القرآن كأنه يتفضل على القديسة العذراء مريم بهذه البراءة المزيفه !!! 
والتى هى فى غنى عنها من جميع النواحى

( ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع )
*


----------



## DVD_100 (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

سلام ونعمة يا احباء واهلا بسؤالك يا سارة

فى البداية هعيد الاسأله كلها واحكى القصة اللى سارة مش عرفاها علشان كدة بتفهم النصوص غلط
س1ــ من هى العذراء مريم؟
س2ــ ما قصتها قبل يوسف ابن هالى الملقب بالنجار؟
س3ــ ما علاقتها مع يوسف قبل وبعد ولادة المسيح؟

اجاوب بس اتحملونى..
هى مريم ابنة يواقيم ابنة وحيدة له قد نذرها لله اي انة لم يكن ينجب او ليس له ابناء فنذر هذا لله اذا انجب يكون المولود خادم للرب فى الهيكل.
وهذا ما كان ولدت مريم وتربت فى الهيكل كخادمة للرب وعندما بلغت لا يجوز ان تتواجد فى الهيكل كخادمة بعد حسب الشريعة ولذلك يقوم احد الشيوخ بالزواج منها
فخطب يوسف النجار مريم ولكن اكتشف انها حبلى وهى مخطوبة ولم يجتمعا اى فى بيت واحد وهو بيت يوسف ولكن الله ارسل ملاكة الى يوسف وقال له في حلم قائلا يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف ان تاخذ مريم امراتك لان الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس اى ان يدخلها بيتة ويتكفل بها
24 فلما استيقظ يوسف من النوم فعل كما امره ملاك الرب و اخذ امراته
25 و لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر و دعا اسمه يسوع
وهذا يدل على ان معنى اخذها امرأة لا تشير الى معاشرة ولكن انة كفلها هى وطفلها

فى شوية اسألة هوضحها 

اولا ترتيب الله الحكيم فى كفالة يوسف للسيدة العذراء حتى لا ترمى بالزنا ويعتقد اليهود ان الطفل ابن يوسف حتى يبدأ خدمتة وعملة الكفارى وهذا هو ما ورد فى كل نصوص الكتاب المقدس 
و لما ابتدا يسوع كان له نحو ثلاثين سنة و هو على ما كان يظن ابن يوسف بن هالي (لو  3 :  23
و كان الجميع يشهدون له و يتعجبون من كلمات النعمة الخارجة من فمه و يقولون اليس هذا ابن يوسف (لو  4 :  22
فيلبس وجد نثنائيل و قال له وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس و الانبياء يسوع ابن يوسف الذي من الناصرة (يو  1 :  45)
و قالوا اليس هذا هو يسوع ابن يوسف الذي نحن عارفون بابيه و امه فكيف يقول هذا اني نزلت من السماء (يو  6 :  42)

طبعا افتراء القران على السيدة العذراء وقول اليهود عنها افتراء وكذب وبهتان لان فى الشريعة من يرمى بالزنا ويثبت علية يرجم حتى الموت

اما عن السؤال التانى هل ظلت السيدة العذراء بتول ؟ نعم وهذا ما تنبأ عنة فى العهد القديم ايضا
فقال لي الرب هذا الباب يكون مغلقا لا يفتح و لا يدخل منه انسان لان الرب اله اسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقا (حز  44 :  2
وايضا اشار القديس يوحنا الى هذا فى العهد الجديد
فولدت ابنا ذكرا عتيدا ان يرعى جميع الامم بعصا من حديد و اختطف ولدها الى الله و الى عرشه (رؤ  12 :  5
6 و المراة هربت الى البرية حيث لها موضع معد من الله لكي يعولها هناك الفا و مئتين و ستين يوما
وهذا اشارة ان الله قد اعد لها هذة الكفالها حتى يوم الدينونة دون ان يمسها بشر وتظل بتول

المشكلة عند المسلمين انهم بيفسروا اى حاجة من دماغهم دون الرجوع الى الكتاب المقدس او الدارسين ودى هى مشكلتهم حتى فى اسلامهم 
ياريت تكونى فهمتى يا سارة وبركة السيدة العذراء البتول تكون معاكم جميعا


----------



## *sara* (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*لتطرق العضو الكاتب للقرأن و الاسلاميات*


----------



## My Rock (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

يا اخت sara
اذا حتبقى تخرجي بالموضوع للقرأن في ردودك القادمة, وضحي من الان لنغلق الموضوع و نرتاح من تحرير ردودك المستمر
هذا اخر تحذير لك


----------



## *sara* (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

ان شاء اللهـ خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## the servant (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

سلام ونعمة اكيد الاخت سارة بعد كل الكلام الجميل اللي اتقال من اخواتنا الكبار دول
عرفت كويس ان احنا لما بننقد القرأن بيكون عندنا شواهد مش بنستشهد باية نقوم نقطعها وناخد اللي يعجبنا ونسيب اللي بيضعف موقفنا.ام النقد اللي بيكون بالشكل دة مش بيكون نقد لالعكس بيخلينا نضحك علي اللي كاتبة ويصعب علينا في نفس الوقت عشان هو هو ضرير ولكن يبصر.ربنا قادر ينور كل قلب ضرير

صلولي بان يسع(فرااي))


----------



## *sara* (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*






أنــــــا لم أقتبـــــــس شيء و أدعـ شيء له علاقة بالموضوعـ 

أنا اقتبست ما أريـــــــد الإستفسار عنهـ و قد سبق لي بأن ذكرت أنه لاا دااعي لكتابة الكتاب كاامــل 

أما عن القرأن و انتقاداتكم حوله فهي ناتجه لا عن اقتباساتكم المنتقاه و إنما عن سوء الفهمـ و الجهــل ..

شكراا لكِ


----------



## The True (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



> عرفت كويس ان احنا لما بننقد القرأن بيكون عندنا شواهد



والله كلام غريب!!!!!!!!!

ايه الشواهد اللى عندك دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لو عندك حاجه ممكن تقولها!!!!!

ده حتى  كلامك  كله  غير  منطقى

ازاى  واحده  متجوزهه تكون  عذرا!!!!!!!!!!

وبعدين فين اللى القران   اتهمها  بيه؟؟؟؟؟؟


دول  اليهود  حبايبك هما اللى  اتهموها

ولما  تفهم  معنى  الايات كويس تبقى  تتكلم


سلااااااااااااااااام


----------



## Basilius (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

*شىء غريب جدا *
*لما يبقى الموضوع ملىء بالصفحات *
*وتيجي مداخلة زي المداخلة السابقة دي *
*حاجة غريبة 
للمرة الثانية ... ممنوع الكلام بالقران و الاسلاميات في هذا الموضوع *


----------



## My Rock (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

خليك في الموضوع يا The True


----------



## عابرة سبيل (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

اكيد  حجيتي  مداخله  زي  المداخله  لقبلها 
لأننا لا  نؤمن  بكلامكم 

ونعلم  جيدا جيدا و اكرر  جيدا  ان  ديننا  دين  حق 
وان القران  الكريم  قد  اوضح  لنا  كل شي ونحن  نؤمن  به  ولن نؤمن بشي  اخر 

وسوف  يأتي يوم وستعلمون  هذا  
ويستندمون  ندما  شديدا   ووقتها لم  ينفع  ندمكم  شئ

واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد  رسول الله


----------



## sabahalbazi (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

سلام الرب يسوع لكل الاخوة والاخوات .
الاخت سارة ماذا سيتغير ان بقيت القديسة مريم العذراء بعد ولادة الرب يسوع عذراء ام لا . 
مع محبتي للجميع


----------



## Basilius (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



> لأننا لا نؤمن بكلامكم


 
*ونحن لا نفرض ديننا بالقوة او بالسيف *
*لك الحق ان تؤمني او لا تؤمني *



> ونعلم جيدا جيدا و اكرر جيدا ان ديننا دين حق


*جميل *
*يبقى تخلي الكلام دة لنفسك ... ولا داعي لمثلة معنا *
*او ممكن تثبتي ان حق في قسم الحوار الاسلامي *



> وان القران الكريم قد اوضح لنا كل شي ونحن نؤمن به ولن نؤمن بشي اخر


*يا ربي ارحمني *
*يا استاذة احنا مالنا بالكلام دة ... ما تؤمني باللي عاوزة تؤمني بية *
*هوة حد غصبك !!! *



> وسوف يأتي يوم وستعلمون هذا
> ويستندمون ندما شديدا ووقتها لم ينفع ندمكم شئ


*stop كدة *
*ياريت تخلي الكلام دة لنفسك و بلاش الطريقة دي تاني من فضلك *
*خلي اسلامك ليكي مش عاوزينة *
*ومش هنندم .. *
*لست انت من تقرري اذا كنا سنندم ام لا ... ليس من حقك ولا من شانك *
*ياريت تسيبوكم من الطريقة الحمضانة دي ...
*


----------



## عابرة سبيل (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

اخي  المحاور 
انا والحمد لله مؤمنه  بديني ومقتنعه  بيه  على  الاخر مش  حتجي  انت  تقولي  خليه  ليكي 
ان شاء  الله سيثبت و ححاول اوصل عنو ولو  قليل في  قسم  الحوار الاسلامي ولو مقدرتش اكيد حيبان الحق في  يوم
وفي خصوص  خلي  اسلامك  ليكي  مش  عاوزينو
 اسلامي هو لي  ومحدش  قالك تعال  ادخلو بالعافيه يا محاور   و اصلا اسلامي  ميرضاش بمثلك  ينتموا  ليه

ومش  انا  الي  قررت انكم  حتندموا  ده  كلام  ربنا

قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز : ﴿ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون * قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون ﴾51 يس 

قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز : ﴿مهطعين إلى الداع يقول الكافرون هذا يوم عسر ﴾ 8 القمر

قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز : ﴿يوم يخرجون من الأجداث سراعا كأنهم إلى نصب يوفضون *خاشعة أبصارهم ترهقهم ذلة ذلك اليوم الذي كانوا يوعدون ﴾.

قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز : ﴿ولا تحسبن الله غافلا عما يعمل الظالمون إنما يؤخرهم ليوم تشخص فيه الأبصار * مهطعين مقنعي رؤسهم لا يرتد إليهم طرفهم وأفئدتهم هواء ﴾ 34  النازعات 

قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز  : ﴿وأنذرهم يوم الأزفة إذ القلوب لدى الحناجر كاظمين ما للظالمين من حميم ولا شفيع يطاع ﴾  18   غافر .

قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز : ﴿ويوم يعض الظالم على يديه يقول ياليتني اتخذت مع الرسول سبيلا * يا ويلتا ليتني لم أتخذ فلانا خليلا * لقد أضلني عن الذكر بعد إذ جاءني وكان الشيطان للإنسان خذولا ﴾  27    ـ 28 الفرقان.

قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز  : ﴿يومئذ يود الذين كفروا وعصوا الرسول لو تسوى بهم الأرض﴾. 41 النساء

وقال تعالى في كتابه العزيز  : ﴿ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا ﴾  40  النبأ .

ياريت ردي  مينحذفش 
ياريت ردي  مينحذفش 
وتتقبلوه مش  تحذفوه


----------



## sant felopateer (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



> عابرة سبيل قال:
> 
> 
> > اخي  المحاور
> ...


----------



## sant felopateer (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

يا ربى شوفوا الشيطان عمل فية ايه





انا فوقت و الحمد لله





علشان انا فكرت و رجعت فى راىّ






علشان كده انا هابقى














ايوة هابقى













 مش هارجع فى راى









مش خايف من حد














انزلوا شوية











هابقى مكسرش صيامى تانى بالنرفزة و اصوم انقطاعى :smil15:


----------



## عابرة سبيل (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

ابقى خلى ربك ده يخوفنى و حياتك ======  يا ربي ..........دينكم  بيقولكم  تقولو  كده  تردو  كده  -- لالالالا مأظنش-
تقول  مبخافش  منك  ياربي مش ناقص  تقول  - انا   الاقوى منك  -  اعوذ بالله 

اخي  : مش  حقدر  اتكلم  او  اكمل  النقاش مع واحد  تفكيرو  كده ، وميستهلش اصلا  الرد
للعلم  انا  رديت علشان اعرفك  بوقحتك. 

ثاني شي : انا رديت  على  الاخ  2  انو  ميستهلش ينتمي  لديننا   ومقولش اني  الكل  ميستهلش- يعني معممتش-
 المرجو  منك المره الجايه  متترماش لحاجه  ماشي  بتاعك. اثبت  في  مكانك

وانا مش  بهاجم  دينكم   لأن ديني والحمد لله فرض على احترام الديانات  2  وانا مقللتش من ديانتكم 
انا رديت للمناقشه ولكن لأسف لقيت 2  ميستهلوش حتى الرد عليهم.

ومتحذفوش كلامي


----------



## sant felopateer (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



> عابرة سبيل قال:
> 
> 
> > ابقى خلى ربك ده يخوفنى و حياتك ======  يا ربي ..........دينكم  بيقولكم  تقولو  كده  تردو  كده  -- لالالالا مأظنش-
> ...


----------



## Basilius (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

*يكفي من المهاترات الطفولية الساذجة *
*سارد عليكي و بعدها ان وجدت مشاركة مثل المشاركات السابقة لكي ستحذف  و ستاخذي مخالفة *



> انا والحمد لله مؤمنه بديني ومقتنعه بيه على الاخر مش حتجي انت تقولي خليه ليكي


لما تفضلي تصدعيني بكلامك عن دينك هنا في القسم الغير اسلامي فالبلتالي لازم اقولك خلية ليكي 


> اسلامي هو لي ومحدش قالك تعال ادخلو بالعافيه يا محاور و اصلا اسلامي ميرضاش بمثلك ينتموا ليه


خلاص يبقى خالصين وبلاش مهاترات 
واذا كان الاسلام لا يرضى بمثلي فهذا وسام كبير جدا على صدري 
وشهادة اعتز بيها طول حياتي على الارض 



> ومش انا الي قررت انكم حتندموا ده كلام ربنا
> 
> قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز : ﴿ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون * قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون ﴾51 يس
> 
> ...


لاخر مرة ... لاخر مرة ... خللي الكلام دة ليكي انتي 
ولو كررتي مشاركات بالمنظر دة تاني ستحذف فورا 
القسم للمسيحيات فقط


----------



## عابرة سبيل (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

الحمد لله  عارفين  نفسكم  بدون  ازيد حاجه  اخرى


----------



## sant felopateer (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

*بوصى يا اخت عابرة سبيل
انا اسف على ردى السابق اللى فيه كلام بيجرح و انا فعلا مش مفروض على انى مسيحى و صايم انى ارد بالشكل ده و انا بعتذر مش علشانك علشان ربى هو اللى امرنى بكده
و اتمنى انك تتقبلى عذرى*


----------



## عابرة سبيل (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

اخي  sant felopateer
 لا  داعي  لإعتذار 
-***انا بعتذر مش علشانك علشان ربى هو اللى امرنى بكده**** الحمد لله انك  عارف 
***مش  علشاني  ***==  حتى  لو كان  علشاني فقلبي  صافي


----------



## peace_86 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

الحمدلله... رجعت المياه إلى مجاريها..
خلينا دايماً إخوان في المسيح


----------



## عابرة سبيل (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

نحن دائما اخوه في الله


----------



## نـور العالم (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

*نعود مرة اخرى لموضوعنا

لماذا لم يكمل الوحى ان العذراء مريم ظلت عذراء بعد ولادة السيد المسيح ايضا ؟؟؟
لم يركز الوحى الالهى فى الانجيل سوى على اخبار مجئ المسيح المخلص 
لان الانجيل هو 
كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ( مت 1 : 1 )
و يركز الوحى الالهى على ما قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح وليس ما بعده
و لذلك مكتوب 
اما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا ..... ( مت 1 : 18 )
ويبدأ يسرد  احداث قصة ميلاد السيد المسيح من عذراء 
ويذكر
( قبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس) (مت  1 :  18)
،
( ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر ) ( مت 1 : 25 )
ليثبت ويؤكد ان ولادة السيد المسيح تمت بدون زرع بشر او معرفة جسدية جنسية بين يوسف و مريم
و يقصد ازاله كل شبهة قد تحول حول كيفية ولادة السيد المسيح 
و لكى لا يعطى مجالاً للشك فى ولادته من عذراء بدون زرع بشر 
وذكر نبوءة اشعياء النبى
و هذا كله كان لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل. هوذا العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا و يدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا. ( مت 1: 22 ، 23 )

طوبى للانسان الذى يجد الحكمة وللرجل الذى ينال الفهم  ( ام 3 : 13 )
*


----------



## The True (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

طب ممكن اسال سؤال بسيط 

لو انت عاوز  تحكى قصة السيده مريم لولادك هتقولها  بطريقة الانجيل ولا  بطريقة القران؟؟؟




وهتقولى الاجابه طبعا بالانجيل؟؟؟


هقولك اقرا  الانجيل  بتاعك كاتب ايه:



ألفاظ جنسية فاضحة لا تحمل صفة القداسة والطهارة في الكتاب المقدس


عذراً فليتسع صدر القارىء المسيحي لهذا العنوان المنفر فلدينا الدليل والبرهان على صحته طبقاً للآتي : 

سفر نشيد الانشاد [ 7 : 1 _ 9 ] :

" مَا أَجْمَلَ رِجْلَيْكِ بِالنَّعْلَيْنِ يَا بِنْتَ الْكَرِيمِ! دَوَائِرُ فَخْذَيْكِ مِثْلُ الْحَلِيِّ صَنْعَةِ يَدَيْ صَنَّاعٍ. 2سُرَّتُكِ كَأْسٌ مُدَوَّرَةٌ لاَ يُعْوِزُهَا شَرَابٌ مَمْزُوجٌ. بَطْنُكِ صُبْرَةُ حِنْطَةٍ مُسَيَّجَةٌ بِالسَّوْسَنِ. 3ثَدْيَاكِ كَخِشْفَتَيْنِ تَوْأَمَيْ ظَبْيَةٍ. 4عُنُقُكِ كَبُرْجٍ مِنْ عَاجٍ. عَيْنَاكِ كَالْبِرَكِ فِي حَشْبُونَ عِنْدَ بَابِ بَثِّ رَبِّيمَ. أَنْفُكِ كَبُرْجِ لُبْنَانَ النَّاظِرِ تُجَاهَ دِمَشْقَ. 5رَأْسُكِ عَلَيْكِ مِثْلُ الْكَرْمَلِ وَشَعْرُ رَأْسِكِ كَأُرْجُوَانٍ. مَلِكٌ قَدْ أُسِرَ بِالْخُصَلِ. 6مَا أَجْمَلَكِ وَمَا أَحْلاَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْحَبِيبَةُ بِاللَّذَّاتِ! 7قَامَتُكِ هَذِهِ شَبِيهَةٌ بِالنَّخْلَةِ وَثَدْيَاكِ بِالْعَنَاقِيدِ. 8قُلْتُ: «إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى النَّخْلَةِ وَأُمْسِكُ بِعُذُوقِهَا». وَتَكُونُ ثَدْيَاكِ كَعَنَاقِيدِ الْكَرْمِ وَرَائِحَةُ أَنْفِكِ كَالتُّفَّاحِ وَحَنَكُكِ كَأَجْوَدِ الْخَمْرِ. لِحَبِيبِي السَّائِغَةُ الْمُرَقْرِقَةُ السَّائِحَةُ عَلَى شِفَاهِ النَّائِمِينَ ". ( الكتاب المقدس - ترجمة فاندايك )

قد يأتي مغالط مكابر من عشاق التفسير بالرمز ليقول لنا ما لا يفهم ولا يتصور في هذا الكلام الجنسي الفاضح ... بيد أنه وإن كان الكلام هنا على شكل رمزي فالسؤال هو : ألم يجد كاتب سفر نشيد الانشاد ألفاظاً أخرى يستعيض بها عن هذه الألفاظ الذي لا يختلف اثنان على مبلغ وقاحتها ؟! 

وإليك أخي القارىء مزيداً من هذه الألفاظ الفاضحة الخادشة التي استعملها كتبة الأسفار المقدسة!

 سفر حزقيال [ 23 : 19 ] : " وَأَكْثَرَتْ زِنَاهَا بِذِكْرِهَا أَيَّامَ صِبَاهَا الَّتِي فِيهَا زَنَتْ بِأَرْضِ مِصْرَ. وَعَشِقَتْ مَعْشُوقِيهِمِ الَّذِينَ لَحْمُهُمْ كَلَحْمِ الْحَمِيرِ وَمَنِيُّهُمْ كَمَنِيِّ الْخَيْلِ ". ( الكتاب المقدس - ترجمة فاندايك )

كما ترى - أخي القارىء - فالفقرة تتحدث عن حجم عورات الشباب وكمية المني الخارج منها ... نعم! الكلام هنا تصوير رمزي كما يقول الشراح ولكن أليس هذا تصويراً مخجلاً خادشاً للحياء ؟!

إن السؤال الأول الذي يخطر على فكر إي إنسان عند قراءة هذه الألفاظ هو التالي : أي أبٍ أو أم أو معلّم مهذِّبٍ يمكن له أن يقول بأنه لا يخجل من التفوّه بعبارات كهذه أمام أطفاله أو أنه يسمح لأطفاله بالتفوّه بها سراً أو علانية؟.. لا بل أي معلّم يسمح حتى لتلاميذه البالغين بالتفوّه بها! 

سفر الأمثال [ 7 : 16 ] : " بِالدِّيبَاجِ فَرَشْتُ سَرِيرِي بِمُوَشَّى كَتَّانٍ مِنْ مِصْرَ. عَطَّرْتُ فِرَاشِي بِمُرٍّ وَعُودٍ وَقِرْفَةٍ. هَلُمَّ نَرْتَوِ وُدّاً إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ. نَتَلَذَّذُ بِالْحُبِّ لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيْسَ فِي الْبَيْتِ ". ( الكتاب المقدس - ترجمة فاندايك )

سفر الأمثال [ 5 : 18 ] : " وَافْرَحْ بِامْرَأَةِ شَبَابِكَ الظَّبْيَةِ الْمَحْبُوبَةِ وَالْوَعْلَةِ الزَّهِيَّةِ. لِيُرْوِكَ ثَدْيَاهَا فِي كُلِّ وَقْتٍ وَبِمَحَبَّتِهَا اسْكَرْ دَائِماً ". ( الكتاب المقدس - ترجمة فاندايك )

نشيد الأنشاد [ 8 : 8 ] : " لَنَا أُخْتٌ صَغِيرَةٌ ليس لها ثديان ُ، فَمَاذَا نَصْنَعُ لأُخْتِنَا فِي يَوْمِ خِطْبَتِهَا ؟ ". ( الكتاب المقدس - ترجمة فاندايك )

سفر راعوث [ 3 : 4 ] : " وَمَتَى اضْطَجَعَ فَاعْلَمِي الْمَكَانَ الَّذِي يَضْطَجِعُ فِيهِ وَادْخُلِي وَاكْشِفِي نَاحِيَةَ رِجْلَيْهِ وَاضْطَجِعِي, وَهُوَ يُخْبِرُكِ بِمَا تَعْمَلِينَ ". ( الكتاب المقدس - ترجمة فاندايك )

سفر الملوك الأول [ 1 : 1 ، 3 ] : " وَشَاخَ الْمَلِكُ دَاوُدُ. تَقَدَّمَ فِي الأَيَّامِ. وَكَانُوا يُغَطُّونَهُ بِالثِّيَابِ فَلَمْ يَدْفَأْ. فَقَالَ لَهُ عَبِيدُهُ: [لِيُفَتِّشُوا لِسَيِّدِنَا الْمَلِكِ عَلَى فَتَاةٍ عَذْرَاءَ، فَلْتَقِفْ أَمَامَ الْمَلِكِ وَلْتَكُنْ لَهُ حَاضِنَةً وَلْتَضْطَجِعْ فِي حِضْنِكَ فَيَدْفَأَ سَيِّدُنَا الْمَلِكُ]. فَفَتَّشُوا عَلَى فَتَاةٍ جَمِيلَةٍ فِي جَمِيعِ تُخُومِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَوَجَدُوا أَبِيشَجَ الشُّونَمِيَّةَ فَجَاءُوا بِهَا إِلَى الْمَلِكِ. وَكَانَتِ الْفَتَاةُ جَمِيلَةً جِدّاً، فَكَانَتْ حَاضِنَةَ الْمَلِكِ. وَكَانَتْ تَخْدِمُهُ وَلَكِنَّ الْمَلِكَ لَمْ يَعْرِفْهَا ". ( الكتاب المقدس - ترجمة فاندايك )

سفر صموئيل الأول [ 18 : 25 ] : " قَامَ دَاوُدُ وَذَهَبَ هُوَ وَرِجَالُهُ وَقَتَلَ مِنَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ مِئَتَيْ رَجُلٍ, وَأَتَى دَاوُدُ بِغُلَفِهِمْ فَأَكْمَلُوهَا لِلْمَلِكِ لِمُصَاهَرَةِ الْمَلِكِ. فَأَعْطَاهُ شَاوُلُ مِيكَالَ ابْنَتَهُ امْرَأَةً ". ( الكتاب المقدس - ترجمة فاندايك )

أيعقل أن نبي الله داود ينطلق ليبحث عن رجال كي يكشف عوراتهم ويمسك بذكورهم ويقطع غلفهم ؟

وماذا فعلت ميكال بكل هذه الأعضاء التناسلية  ؟؟ وأين احتفظت بهم ؟؟ 

سفر التكوين [ 19 : 30 ] : " وَصَعِدَ لُوطٌ مِنْ صُوغَرَ وَسَكَنَ فِي الْجَبَلِ وَابْنَتَاهُ مَعَهُ لأَنَّهُ خَافَ أَنْ يَسْكُنَ فِي صُوغَرَ. فَسَكَنَ فِي الْمَغَارَةِ هُوَ وَابْنَتَاهُ. 31وَقَالَتِ الْبِكْرُ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «أَبُونَا قَدْ شَاخَ وَلَيْسَ فِي الأَرْضِ رَجُلٌ لِيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا كَعَادَةِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. 32هَلُمَّ نَسْقِي أَبَانَا خَمْراً وَنَضْطَجِعُ مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِي مِنْ أَبِينَا نَسْلاً». 33فَسَقَتَا أَبَاهُمَا خَمْراً فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ وَدَخَلَتِ الْبِكْرُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَ أَبِيهَا وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلاَ بِقِيَامِهَا. 34وَحَدَثَ فِي الْغَدِ أَنَّ الْبِكْرَ قَالَتْ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «إِنِّي قَدِ اضْطَجَعْتُ الْبَارِحَةَ مَعَ أَبِي. نَسْقِيهِ خَمْراً اللَّيْلَةَ أَيْضاً فَادْخُلِي اضْطَجِعِي مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِيَ مِنْ أَبِينَا نَسْلاً». 35فَسَقَتَا أَبَاهُمَا خَمْراً فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ أَيْضاً وَقَامَتِ الصَّغِيرَةُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَهُ وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلاَ بِقِيَامِهَا 36فَحَبِلَتِ ابْنَتَا لُوطٍ مِنْ أَبِيهِمَا ". ( الكتاب المقدس ترجمة الفانديك )

لماذا هذه اللهجة الاباحية والاثارة الجنسية في كتاب ينسب إلي الله ؟!

يقول الاستاذ احمد ديدات : 

ان السلطات في كثير من دول العالم تحظر طبع ونشر بعض الكتب لورود الكلام الفاحش والخارج عن الذوق العام فيها وهو أقل فحشاً من مثل هذا الكلام المطبوع المنشور على صفحات الكتاب المقدس والعجب أنهم يدعون ان هذا الكلام الاباحي الطافح بالنزوة والشهوة قد ورد في الكتاب المقدس للعضة !

ونحن نقول :

إن الناس أغنى عن مثل هذا الفحش والاثارة الجنسية في هذه العظات ، وهل من المعقول أن يقرأ مثل هذا الكلام الاباحي المثبت في الكتاب المقدس فتيان وفتيات مراهقون ومراهقات ؟! أليس من الأوفق إبعاد مثل هذا الكتاب المقدس عن أيدي البنين والبنات ؟

أيـة عظة تلك التي تحصل عليها المرأة المسيحية عندما تقرأ أن المسيح قد دافع عن إمرأة زانية قال له اليهود : " وَمُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ أَوْصَانَا أَنَّ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ تُرْجَمُ " . [ يوحنا 8 : 5 ] . " وَلَمَّا اسْتَمَرُّوا يَسْأَلُونَهُ انْتَصَبَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ! ". [ يوحنا 8 : 7 ]

أليست هذه تأشيرة دخول أو مرور أعطاهما المسيح لك أيتها المسيحية كي تدخلي عالم أو دنيا الزانيات ؟!! فكل الناس خطاة آثمون وليس الزانيات وحدهن هن اللائي يقترفن الآثام والمعاصي والموبقات .

ياله من دفاع عن الزانيات لا أساس له من الصحة في مثل هذه الروايات التي يصل التلفيق فيها إلي حد إسناد الدفاع عن الزانيات إلي المسيح عليه السلام ، وما أغنى البشرية عن مثل هذه العظات !



أرجو عدم الحذف

انا  لم  اخرج عن الموضوع


----------



## Basilius (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

  the true اية دخل الموضوع اللي بنتكلم فية باللي انت كاتبة ؟ 
ثانيا ... لو عملت بحث صغير في القسم ستجد مواضيع كثيرة ناقشت الكلام اللي انت كاتبة 
وياريت نشوف ردك الساحق هناك ... منتظرين ردك


----------



## The True (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

بحثت فى الموضوع فى المنتدى

ولم اجد اى اجابه مقنعه

وده كلام الاخ ماى روك



> و ما العيب فيها؟ هل تقول ان الله لا يجوز له ان يتكلم في هذه الامور؟




قد يأتي مغالط مكابر من عشاق التفسير بالرمز ليقول لنا ما لا يفهم ولا يتصور في هذا الكلام الجنسي الفاضح ... بيد أنه وإن كان الكلام هنا على شكل رمزي فالسؤال هو : ألم يجد كاتب سفر نشيد الانشاد ألفاظاً أخرى يستعيض بها عن هذه الألفاظ الذي لا يختلف اثنان على مبلغ وقاحتها ؟! 



مش الرسل هم اللى كتبوا الانجيل؟؟؟

ليه ما كتبوش كلام افضل من الاسلوب ده والكلام الوقح ده؟؟

وصلة الموضوع



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3201


----------



## باحثة فى الحق (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

بارك الله فيك أخى فى الله
و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
اللهم آمين

(من يرد الله أن يهديه يشرح صدره للإسلام و من يرد أن يضله يجعل صدره ضيقا حرجا كأنما يصعد فى السماء)

و كلامك طبعا مرتبط بالموضوع و لكنهم لا يجدون ما يردوا به عليك فيدعون أنك تخرج عن الموضوع
و أنا بدورى أناشدك
لا تخرج عن الموضوع أخى 
بارك الله فيك
جزاك ربى الجنة


----------



## Basilius (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

the true 
يابني بطل الخبث دة 
جايب الموضوع اللي تحول مسار النقاش فية الى نقاط اخرى و تقولي اهو 
لما عملت بحث طلعلك كام موضوع ؟ 
ومازلت اقول عاوزين نشوف ردك على المواضيع كلها اللي بتتكلم في هذة الجزئية 



> مش الرسل هم اللى كتبوا الانجيل؟؟؟
> 
> ليه ما كتبوش كلام افضل من الاسلوب ده والكلام الوقح ده؟؟
> 
> وصلة الموضوع


صحيح انك جاهل
اية دخل الانجيل بالجزئية دي ؟
منتظرين ردك في كل المواضيع اللي تكلمنا فيها في الجزء دة 
واي مشاركة خارجة عن نطاق الموضوع ستحذف


----------



## The True (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> the true
> يابني بطل الخبث دة
> جايب الموضوع اللي تحول مسار النقاش فية الى نقاط اخرى و تقولي اهو
> لما عملت بحث طلعلك كام موضوع ؟
> ومازلت اقول عاوزين نشوف ردك على المواضيع كلها اللي بتتكلم في هذة الجزئية



اللى بتقوله ده غلط ارجع دور على المواضيع


هما 3 مواضيع

اول واحد بيقول قيه ماى روك  ان الموضوع مكرر  ووضع رابط للموضوع التانى

تانى واحد  بيقول تم الاجابه عن السؤال فى الموضوع الثالث

ثالث واحد موضوع مختلف خالص عن الموضوع اللى كاتبه

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ولو فى حاجه اتقالت  وانا  ما قراتهاش ممكن  تقول



> صحيح انك جاهل
> اية دخل الانجيل بالجزئية دي ؟
> منتظرين ردك في كل المواضيع اللي تكلمنا فيها في الجزء دة
> واي مشاركة خارجة عن نطاق الموضوع ستحذف




امال دخل مين ؟؟؟

ممكن  تفهمنى النقطه دى بالذات!!!!!


ولو انت عندك راى  مقنع ممكن  تكتبه هنا  هتلففنى  وراك ليه؟؟؟؟

دافع عن انجيلك المقدس


سلاااااااااااااااااام


----------



## The True (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



> بارك الله فيك أخى فى الله
> و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> اللهم آمين
> 
> ...




وجزاكى وجزى المسلمين والمسلمات الجنه ان شاء الله

شكرا  اختى  على  التعقيب


----------



## mohraeel (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

*يا اخ The True اخواتنا تفضلوا مشكورين بأعطائك رابط الموضوع الاصلى
وهنا نتكلم عن حاجه تانيه خالص واعتقد ادركت ده وانت داخل الموضوع 
وفر طاقتك ومجهودك للموضوع اللى انت عايز تناقشه هناك على الرابط التانى
ونشوف ردك عليه
مش انت عايز تتناقش فيه ؟
يلا ورينا همتك

السلام لأولاد ملك السلام*


----------



## sant felopateer (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

*اولا محدش قالك يا ترو متردش او توجه انتقادك بلعكس احنا مستنين منك انتقادك علشان احنا متاكدين انه مفيش فى الانجيل كلام عيب و ده كله كلام الله.
ثانيا سفر نشيد الاناشيد ده كتبه سليمان ليعبر عن مدى حب الله لكينسة و و حب الله لنفس البشرية و استخدم رموز ليوضح ذلك متمثلا" بالرجل و المرأة و هناك تفاسير ليه كتير و اولها بتاعت القمص/ تادرس يعقوب اللى هنا فى المنتدى.
ثالثا" اتكلم بذوق شوية يا ريت و خلى الفاظك تناسب الموضوع لانك بتتكلم مع ناس حقيقين و المتضرر مش هيكون احنا بس انت اللى هيكون منظرك وحش اوى
 لو عندك اى سؤال اسال اخواتى اللى هما احسن منى و يعرفوا اكتر منى و لك اطيب التمنيات*


----------



## mohraeel (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



sant felopateer قال:


> *اولا محدش قالك يا ترو متردش او توجه انتقادك بلعكس احنا مستنين منك انتقادك علشان احنا متاكدين انه مفيش فى الانجيل كلام عيب و ده كله كلام الله.
> ثانيا سفر نشيد الاناشيد ده كتبه سليمان ليعبر عن مدى حب الله لكينسة و و حب الله لنفس البشرية و استخدم رموز ليوضح ذلك متمثلا" بالرجل و المرأة و هناك تفاسير ليه كتير و اولها بتاعت القمص/ تادرس يعقوب اللى هنا فى المنتدى.
> ثالثا" اتكلم بذوق شوية يا ريت و خلى الفاظك تناسب الموضوع لانك بتتكلم مع ناس حقيقين و المتضرر مش هيكون احنا بس انت اللى هيكون منظرك وحش اوى
> لو عندك اى سؤال اسال اخواتى اللى هما احسن منى و يعرفوا اكتر منى و لك اطيب التمنيات*



لا تعليق
هو جابلك من الاخر​


----------



## *sara* (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*








> الاخت سارة ماذا سيتغير ان بقيت القديسة مريم العذراء بعد ولادة الرب يسوع عذراء ام لا .


طبـــعااا سيتغيـــَر الكثيــر و الكثيــر 

كون ان مريم عليها السلام كان متزوجه او حتى مرتبطه و تعيش مع رجل في بيت وااحــد فإنها لن تكون عذراء 

وفي هذه الحـــاله سوف يشكك الجميــع بقدوم عيسى عليه السلاام و يعتبرونه طفلااا عادياا جاء بطريقةِ معتاااده و الناس لا يعرفواا  (( هل لمس يوسف مريم او لا )) ....

هذه وااحده الأخرى بأنه على فرض أن عيسى عليه السلام جااء قبل أن يتماااسا فهذا يعطي احتماليه اكبــر بأن يكون لعيسى اخوه و هذا ما لم يحدث ...

اذاا من المنطقي أكثــر هي عدم اارتبااط مريم عليها السلام بأحــد و قدوم عيسى من عذراء و هي المعجـــزه ...

شكراا


----------



## sant felopateer (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



*sara* قال:


> طبـــعااا سيتغيـــَر الكثيــر و الكثيــر
> 
> كون ان مريم عليها السلام كان متزوجه او حتى مرتبطه و تعيش مع رجل في بيت وااحــد فإنها لن تكون عذراء
> 
> ...



*الاخت سارة،،
قد سبق و قلنا بشواهد من الانجيل على عذرية مريم ثم انتى تقولى منذ ان مريم عاشت مع رجل ان عيسى سيشك فيه و هذا قد تحقق حقا عندما ظهر المسيح قالوا اليهود: اليس هذا يسوع بن مريم و يوسف و نحن نعلم اهله؟ لكن المسيح لم يريد ان يثبت الوهيته بولادته بمعجزة بل كان يريدهم ان يروا ما فى داخل قلبه و يجدوا اعمال الله العظيمة و يكونوا على يقين انه الله الظاهر فى الجسد.
ثم هل سالتى نفسك لماذا لم تفصح مريم بولادتها للمسيح بدون رجل
هذا بسبب تواضعها ثم المسيح لم يريد ان يتولد بمعجزة لكى يكون فى موضع قيل و قال لكن المسيح ولدّ بدون اب لانه ليس انسانا" عاديا" يولد من اب لكى يحمل خطية ادم و حواء لذلك هو طاهر بلا خطية و لو حصل ان مريم افصحت لقال اليهود انها مجنونة و تتظاهر.
فى مجمل الكلام المسيح يريد ان يؤمنوا به باعماله و ليس بالمظاهر*


----------



## نـور العالم (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



*sara* قال:


> طبـــعااا سيتغيـــَر الكثيــر و الكثيــر
> 
> كون ان مريم عليها السلام كان متزوجه او حتى مرتبطه و تعيش مع رجل في بيت وااحــد فإنها لن تكون عذراء


*لماذا لا تكون عذراء ؟؟؟*
*هل لو عاش اب وابنته معا لن تصير الابنة عذراء ؟؟؟!!!*
*هل لو عاش اخ واخت معا لن تصير الاخت عذراء ؟؟؟!!!*
*هذه التخيلات فى عقلك انت عزيزتى *
*ولكن الواقع الذى كان ان القديس يوسف والقديسة العذراء مريم نذرا ان يظلا بتولاً وعذراء دائما*
*وعاشا كأب وابنة هو يرعاها وهى تخدمه *




> وفي هذه الحـــاله سوف يشكك الجميــع بقدوم عيسى عليه السلام و يعتبرونه طفلااا عادياا جاء بطريقةِ معتاااده و الناس لا يعرفواا (( هل لمس يوسف مريم او لا )) ....


 
*وهذا فعلا ما اراده الله من هذه العشرة *
*وكما قلنا سابقا*
*قد سمح الله ان القديسة العذراء مريم تكون مرتبطة بالقديس يوسف النجار امام الناس للحفاظ على العذراء مريم والسيد المسيح الذى فى بطنها من الموت لان اليهود لو علموا ان الذى فى بطن مريم بغير اب فربما لا يصدقوا ان الحبل به هو من بالروح القدس وربما يتهمونها بالزنا وما يستتبع ذلك من اقامة الحد عليها بالرجم الذى لو تم لما ولد السيد المسيح*
*ومكتوب*
*و لما ابتدا يسوع كان له نحو ثلاثين سنة و هو على ما كان يظن ابن يوسف بن هالي (لو 3 : 23)*
*وظن الناس هو ان يوسف ومريم مرتبطين بعلاقة زاوج شرعية طبيعية *
*ولكن هذا ظن الناس اما يوسف ومريم فكانا امام الله بتولاً وعذراء قبل وبعد ولادة السيد المسيح*
*لانهما نذرا ذلك*




> هذه وااحده الأخرى بأنه على فرض أن عيسى عليه السلام جااء قبل أن يتماااسا فهذا يعطي احتماليه اكبــر بأن يكون لعيسى اخوه و هذا ما لم يحدث ...



*بالعكس تماماً فهذه الاحتمالية ليست موجودة لسبب النذر الذى نذراه*
*هذه الاحتمالية غير موجودة الا فى عقلك وعقل كل من يشكك ولا يؤمن بدوام عذراوية القديسة مريم *
*طوبى للانسان الذى يجد الحكمة *
*وللرجل الذى ينال الحكمة (ام 3 : 13 )*


----------



## mohraeel (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



> وفي هذه الحـــاله سوف يشكك الجميــع بقدوم عيسى عليه السلاام و يعتبرونه طفلااا عادياا جاء بطريقةِ معتاااده و الناس لا يعرفواا (( هل لمس يوسف مريم او لا )) ....



ه*و ده اللى انتى عايزه تثبتيه من سؤالك العقيم!
يابنتى دى خيالات عندك انتى بس
اولا يوسف النجار كان خطيب العدرا مش زوجها 
ثانيا كان رجل كهل وماكانش فى نيته انه يخطبها اصلا
لكن ربنا رتب انه يخطبها علشان يرعاها
ولأنها كانت متربيه فى الهيكل وماكانش ليها مكان تروح فيه
اهتم هو بيها واعتنى بيها كأبنه ليه ولم يمسسها قط

واليكى اثبات من الكتاب المقدس يشير الى ان العذراء دائمة البتوليه 
((ثم ارجعنى الى طريق باب المقدس الخارجى المتجه للمشرق وهو مغلق.2 فقال لي الرب هذا الباب يكون مغلقا لايفتح ولا يدخل منه انسان لأن الرب اله اسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقا)) حزقيال 44 عدد 1و2

اى خدمه........!
حذاري من ان تسيئى ليها بكلمه لأن عاقبتها سيئه جدا
وهتبقى اتحرمتى من بركتها ونقائها اللى مينفعش لا امثالك ولا امثالى يتكلمو عنها

والسلام لأولاد ملك السلام
​*


----------



## *sara* (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

sant felopateer 


> لكن المسيح لم يريد ان يثبت الوهيته بولادته بمعجزة



*اااذاا أنتم لاتؤمنون بأن عيسى نطق و هو في االمـهد ؟؟*


نـور العالم 



> ولكن هذا ظن الناس اما يوسف ومريم فكانا امام الله بتولاً وعذراء قبل وبعد ولادة السيد المسيح
> لانهما نذرا ذلك



يا سلاااام ...
ما الفائده ان كاان النااس يعتقدون بأن عيسى ن ولااه طبيعيه و ما قط يعملاان انها معجز م عندِ اللـه 

إذاا ضااعت القضيــه ......


----------



## mohraeel (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

دلوقتى دخلتى فى موضوع تانى لأنك مش لاقيه كلام تقوليه!

-لم يتكلم السيد المسيح وهو فى المهد وما حاجته لان يتكلم فى المهد اصلا؟!
-اخذ الرب ناسوته(الجسد)من القديسه العذراء مريم لأنها طاهره ونقيه وعاشت حياتها متعبده فى الهيكل ومنذوره للرب
لم يكن هناك اطهر منها ليحل بروحه القدوس فى داخلها-مش انتوا عندكم برضو انه اختارها واصطفاها من بين الناس
ولا فى كلام تانى غير ده؟؟؟!
-هذا هو الهدف من اتخاذه جسد من سيدتنا وملكتنا العذراء مريم
لأن الباب اللى يدخل منه الله لا يدخل ولا يخرج منه احد ابدا-لا يجوز ان يولد الله من سيده غير طاهره
*فهمتى ليه حصلت المعجزه دى ولا لسه بتماطلى وبتتهربى من الحقايق اللى انتى عرفاها!
كل ردرودك تدل على ضعف موقفك - وياريت تجاوبى على المشاركات بدل ما انتى بتتهربى وبتماطلى
السلام لأولاد ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح
​


----------



## *sara* (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*







> لم يكن هناك اطهر منها ليحل بروحه القدوس فى داخلها-مش انتوا عندكم برضو انه اختارها واصطفاها من بين الناس
> ولا فى كلام تانى غير ده؟؟؟!



اصطفاها على العالميـــن اوكي 

متفق عليه ولكن هذا لا يعني بأن يضع الله تعالى نفسه فيها ....

!!!!!!


----------



## نـور العالم (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



*sara* قال:


> sant felopateer
> اااذاا أنتم لاتؤمنون بأن عيسى نطق و هو في االمـهد ؟؟


*نعم نؤمن ان السيد المسيح بصورة عامة لم يصنع لنفسه معجزة*
*الا معجزة القيامة من الاموات اى انه اقام نفسه من الاموات*
*اما معجزات السيد المسيح جميعها فكان تأثيرها فيما حوله من بشر ونبات وجماد*
*السيد المسيح لم يستخدم لاهوته لخدمة ناسوته  لكى يحقق الناسوت الكامل الطبيعى الذى هو شرط يقدم به الفداء *
*
ومعنى ذلك ان اللاهوت لم يمنع الناسوت ان يجوع ويعطش ويتعب ويتألم ويموت .........الخ
كما ان اللاهوت لم يساعد الناسوت للتخلص من هذه الحالات  الا فى حالة الموت كما قلنا سابقا
وبذلك نفهم ان السيد المسيح لم يتكلم فى المهد

ايضا ابتدأ السيد المسيح بصنع المعجزات بصنع معجزة تحويل الماء الى خمر فى عرس قانا الجليل 
برغم انه قال للسيدة العذراء مريم 
انه لم تأت ساعته بعد ( يو 2 : 4 )
اى لم تأت ساعته لصنع المعجزات بعد
و مكتوب
هذه بداية الايات فعلها يسوع في قانا الجليل و اظهر مجده فامن به تلاميذه. ( يو 2 : 11 )

ان قصة تكلم السيد المسيح فى المهد هى اسطورة تبناها القرآن و لقد اشرنا الى ذلك من قبل فى المداخلة 31
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=395353&postcount=31
* 



> *ولكن هذا ظن الناس اما يوسف ومريم فكانا امام الله بتولاً وعذراء قبل وبعد ولادة السيد المسيح
> لانهما نذرا ذلك*
> 
> 
> ...


*هى فائدة مؤقتة وهى حماية القديسة العذراء مريم من التعرض الى الرجم فأن قالت لهم انه ولد بالروح القدس بدون زرع بشر ولم يصدقوها لتعرضت للموت ولهذا هى لم تكشف عن هذه الحقيقة وتركت من يظن انها ولدت بطريقة طبيعية على فكره*
*ولذلك مكتوب عن القديسة العذراء مريم *
*و اما مريم فكانت تحفظ جميع هذا الكلام متفكرة به في قلبها (لو 2 : 19)
**و كانت امه تحفظ جميع هذه الامور في قلبها (لو 2 : 51)*

*ان الاعلان عن معجزة ولادة السيد المسيح من العذراء مريم بالروح القدس بدون زرع بشر لم يكن قد جاء اوانه*
 
*اذا دخلت الحكمة قلبك ولذت المعرفة لنفسك*
*فالعقل يحفظك والفهم ينصرك*
*( ام 2 : 10 ، 11 )*


----------



## نـور العالم (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



*sara* قال:


> اصطفاها على العالميـــن اوكي
> متفق عليه ولكن هذا لا يعني بأن يضع الله تعالى نفسه فيها ....
> !!!!!!


*ان اختار الله للانبياء ( اصطفائهم ) لم يمهد له الله بأختيار ابائهم من قبلهم*
*مثال لذلك*
*اختيار الله لداود*
*مكتوبفقال الرب لصموئيل حتى متى تنوح على شاول و انا قد رفضته عن ان يملك على اسرائيل املا قرنك دهنا و تعال ارسلك الى يسى البيتلحمي لاني قد رايت لي في بنيه ملكا. (1 صم 16 : 1 )*

*اختار الله داود لصبح ملكا و نبيا ولم يكلمنا الكتاب عن اختيار ابيه او امه من قبله*

*اذن الانبياء يختارهم الله بغض النظر عن ابائهم*
*اذ ينظر الله الى حياة النبى وليس الى حياة ابواه*

*محمد ذاته ماتا ابواه وهم فى الشرك*
*ولو كان النبى لابد ان يصطفى الله ايضا ابواه *
*لكان بالاولى اصطفى ابواى محمد ولم يجعلهم يموتا فى الشرك*

*نستنتج من ذلك ان العذراء مريم اصطفاها الله لا لاجل انه سوف يأتى منها نبى وانما لانه سيتجسد الله منها*

*اذا دخلت الحكمة قلبك ولذت المعرفة لنفسك*
*فالعقل يحفظك والفهم ينصرك*
*( ام 2 : 10 ، 11 )*


----------



## mohraeel (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

*

شكرااااااااااااااا يا نور العالم
ربنا يباررررررركك​*


----------



## *sara* (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لخروج العضو عن صلب الموضوع*


----------



## My Rock (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

لا اله الا المسيح
و بعدين معك يا سارة؟ 
كفاية خروج عن الموضوع!!!


----------



## *sara* (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



> لا اله الا المسيح
> و بعدين معك يا سارة؟
> كفاية خروج عن الموضوع!!!



لااا اله الا الله 

شووووووو؟؟

انا بستفسر مش هاادا المكان للإستفسااار ..!!!


----------



## My Rock (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



*sara* قال:


> لااا اله الا الله
> 
> شووووووو؟؟
> 
> انا بستفسر مش هاادا المكان للإستفسااار ..!!!


 
لم يمنعك احد من الأستفسار, لكن استفسري في الموضوع و المكان الصحيح
فهذا الموذوع للتكلم و النقاش في ذراوية مريم, لا عن المسيح و التجسد

مش صعب ولا عيب انك تتبعي نظام المنتدى..


----------



## نـور العالم (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



mohraeel قال:


> *شكرااااااااااااااا يا نور العالم*
> 
> *ربنا يباررررررركك*​


*شكراً عزيزتى مهرائيل على مرورك وتشجيعك*
*الرب يعوضك عن تعب محبتك*
*ويبارك فى خدمتك*​


----------



## كلام مش مهم (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



*sara* قال:


> *******************
> 
> *متى1*
> 
> ...





لما كانت مريم أمه مخطوبة ليوسف قبل أن يجتمعا 

وُجدت حبلى من الروح القدس" [18]. 

أكدّ الكتاب المقدّس أن الحبل به في أحشاء القدّيسة مريم تحقّق بالروح القدس، الذي هيّأها وقدّسها ليحل كلمة الله فيها، ابن الله الوحيد. إنه ليس من زرع بشر، إذ تحقّق الحبَل وهي مخطوبة للقدّيس يوسف. وكانت الخطبة ليوسف البار أمرًا ضروريًا، لأسباب كثيرة منها ما ذكره القدّيس جيروم:

أولاً: لكي يُنسب للقدّيس يوسف قريب القدّيسة مريم، فيظهر أنه المسيّا الموعود به من نسل داود من سبط يهوذا. 

ثانيًا: لكي لا تُرجم القدّيسة مريم طبقًا للشريعة الموسويّة كزانية، فقد سلّمها الرب للقدّيس البار الذي عرف برّ خطيبته، وأكّد له الملاك سرّ حبلها بالمسيّا المخلّص. 

ثالثًا: لكي تجد القدّيسة معها من يعزّيها، خاصة أثناء هروبها إلى أرض مصر. 

أما لماذا وُلد السيّد من امرأة أو عذراء؟ فيجيب القدّيس أغسطينوس، قائلاً: 

v لو تجنّب الميلاد منها، لظننا كما لو كان الميلاد منها ينجِّسه، مادام جوهره لا يتدنّس فلا خوف من الميلاد من امرأة. 

v بمجيئه رجلاً دون ولادته من امرأة، يجعل النساء ييأسْنَ من أنفسهن متذكّرات الخطيّة الأولى... وكأنه يخاطب البشريّة، قائلاً: ينبغي أن تعلموا أنه ليس في خليقة الله شرًا، إنّما الشهوة المنحلّة هي التي أفسدت الخليقة. انظروا، لقد وُلدت رجلاً، ووُلدت من امرأة، فأنا لا احتقر خليقتي، بل ازدري بالخطيّة التي لم أجبلها... لنفس السبب نجد النساء هن أول من بشرن بالقيامة للرسل. ففي الفردوس أعلنت المرأة عن الموت لرجلها، وفي الكنيسة أعلنت النساء الخلاص للرجال. 

القدّيس أغسطينوس

يُعلّق هلفيديوس في أواخر القرن الرابع على قول الإنجيلي: "قبل أن يجتمعا وُجدت حبلى"، بأن في هذا دليل ضمني على اجتماعهما بعد ولادة السيد، ناكرًا بتوليّة القدّيسة مريم، وقد سبق لي معالجة هذا الأمر في شيء من التوسّع، لذا أكتفي ببعض عبارات للقدّيس جيروم في الرد عليه: [لو أن انسانًا قال: قبل الغذاء في الميناء أبحرت إلى أفريقيا"، فهل كلماته هذه لا تكون صحيحة إلا إذا أرغم على الغذاء بعد رحيله! وإن قلت أن "بولس الرسول قُيّد في روما قبل أن يذهب إلى أسبانيا"، أو قلت "أدرك الموت هلفيديوس قبل أن يتوب" فهل يلزم أن يحلّ بولس من الأسر ويمضي مباشرة إلى أسبانيا، أو هل ينبغي لهلفيديوس أن يتوب بعد موته؟... فعندما يقول الإنجيلي "قبل أن يجتمعا" يُشير إلى الوقت الذي سبق الزواج مظهرًا أن الأمور قد تحقّقت بسرعة حيث كانت هذه المخطوبة على وشك أن تصير زوجة... وقبل حدوث ذلك وُجدت حُبلى من الروح القدس... لكن لا يتبع هذا أن يجتمع بمريم بعد الولادة.] 

5. حلم يوسف

"فيوسف رجلها إذ كان بارًا ولم يشأ أن يشهرها،

أراد تخليتها سرًا" [19]. 

كانت علامات الحمل قد بدأت تظهر على القدّيسة مريم، الأمر الذي كان كافيًا لإثارة الغضب، بل وتعطيه الشريعة حق تقديمها للكهنة لمعاقبتها بالرجم، لكنّه إذ كان بارًا، وقد لمس في القدّيسة عفّتها وطهارتها ارتبك للغاية. في حنو ولطف لم يفتح الأمر مع أحد حتى مع القدّيسة نفسها، ولا فكّر في طردها وإنما "أراد تخليتها سرًا" أيضًا تطليقها. فنحن نعرف أن الخطبة في الطقس اليهودي تعطي ذات الحقوق والالتزامات الخاصة بالزواج فيما عدا العلاقة الزوجيّة الجسديّة. هذا هو السبب لدعوة الملاك إيّاها "امرأتك" [20]، الأمر الذي سبق لنا دراسته. 

يُعلّق القدّيس يعقوب السروجي على هذا التصرّف النبيل من جانب القدّيس يوسف، قائلاً: 

[نظر الشيخ إلى بطنها، تلك المخطوبة له، وتعجّب الصِدّيق! 

رأى صبيّة خجولة عاقلة، فبقى داهشًا في عقله! 

شكلها متواضع، وبطنها مملوءة، فتحيّر ماذا يصنع؟! 

منظرها طاهر، ورؤيتها هادئة، والذي في بطنها يتحرّك!

طاهرة بجسدها، وحبلها ظاهر، فتعجّب من عفّتها والمجد الذي لها، وبسبب حبلها كان غاضبًا... 

كان البار حزين القلب على حبل العذراء النقيّة، وأراد أن يسألها فاستحى... وفكّر أن يطلّقها سرًا.] 

ربّما يتساءل البعض، وهل من ضرورة لتخليتها سرًا؟ يجيب القدّيس جيروم بأن العلامات كانت واضحة، فإن لم يتخلَ عنها يُحسب مذنبًا حسب الشريعة، فإنه ليس فقط من يرتكب الخطيّة يتحمّل وزرها، وإنما من يشاهدها ولا يتخذ موقفًا منها. 

"ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الأمور،

إذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم، قائلاً: 

يا يوسف ابن داود، لا تخف أن تأخذ مريم امرأتك، 

لأن الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس" [20].

إذ رأى الله ارتباك هذا البار مع سلوكه بحكمة ووقار أراد أن يطمئنه، فأظهر له ملاكًا في حلم يكشف له عن سرّ الحبل. إنه لم يقدّم له رؤيا في يقظته، [إذ كان متزايدًا جدًا في الإيمان وليس في حاجة إلى الرؤية ]، كقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم. 

يُعلّق القدّيس جيروم على دعوة الملاك للقدّيسة مريم أنها امرأة يوسف، قائلاً: [نحن نعرف أنه من عادة الكتاب المقدّس أن يعطي هذا اللقب للمخطوبات. هذا ما يؤكّده المثل التالي من سفر التثنية: "إذ كانت فتاة عذراء مخطوبة لرجل فوجدها رجل في المدينة واضطجع معها، فاخرجوهما كليهما إلى باب تلك المدينة ورجموهما حتى يموتا؛ الفتاة من أجل أنها لم تصرخ في المدينة، والرجل من أجل أنه أذل امرأة صاحبه، فتنزع الشرّ من وسطك" (تث 22: 23-24) راجع (تث 20: 7)] كما يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [هنا يدعو الخطيبة زوجة، كما تعوّد الكتاب أن يدعو المخطوبين أزواجًا قبل الزواج. وماذا تعني "تأخذ"؟ أي تحفظها في بيتك، لأنه بالنيّة قد اخرجها. احفظ هذه التي اخرجتها، كما قد عُهد بها إليك من قبل الله، وليس من قبل والديها.]

"فستلد ابنًا وتدعو اسمه يسوع، 

لأنه يخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم. 

وهذا كلّه كان لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل: 

هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعون اسمه عمانوئيل 

الذي تفسيره الله معنا" [21-23]. 

لقد أعطى الملاك ليوسف البار هذه الكرامة أن يمارس الأبوة مع أن السيّد المسيح ليس من زرعه، فأعطاه حق تسُمّيته، وإن كان الاسم ليس من عنديّاته بل بإعلان إلهي. إنه "يسوع" التي تعني في العبريّة "يهوه يخلّص"، وكما يقول الملاك " لأنه يخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم". يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [شعبه ليس هم اليهود وحدهم، وإنما يشمل كل من يقتربون إليه، ويتقبّلون المعرفة الصادرة عنه.] 

أما كلمة "عذراء" ففي العبريّة "آلما Olmah"، هي تخص فتاة عذراء يمكن أن تكون مخطوبة لكن غير متزوجة، وجاءت مطابقة على القدّيسة مريم تمامًا". 




الرد منقول من التفسير


----------



## *sara* (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



> أما كلمة "عذراء" ففي العبريّة "آلما Olmah"، هي تخص فتاة عذراء يمكن أن تكون مخطوبة لكن غير متزوجة، وجاءت مطابقة على القدّيسة مريم تمامًا".



*اعطيني تعريف مختصر لمفهوم الخطبه ...؟؟*


----------



## انت الفادي (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

تاني؟؟؟
ما الموضوع قدامك يا سارة...مزكور فيه معني الخطبة و مفهومها عند اليهود و الي اخره..
ولا احنا لازم نعيد الكلام في كل صفحة علشان يلقاها المسلم قدام عينه؟؟
يبقي بالطريقة دي مش حنخلص خالص..
معليش يا سارة تعالي علي نفسك شوية..و اتعبي نفسك شوية معليش انا عارف اننا متعبين.. و روحي علي كملة بحث في اعلي الصفحة و دوري علي كلمة مخطوبة او الخطوبة..


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

وهلاء لسى في شك بعذرية العذراء 
بعد كل الي كتبوه الاخوة 
واذا كان في شك كمان 
فقولي اسمها  بتعرفي انا اسمها عذراء


----------



## Basilius (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

*يعني انا مش فاهم صراحة اية لزمة اخر الردود الموجودة سواء من المسيحين اوالمسلمين **مش عارف صراحة *
*كل اللي عملتوة انكم بتعيدوا و تكرروا اللي قلناة *
*حرام عليكو ... بجد حرام عليكو !*

*سارة ... تكلمنا مسبقا عن مفهوم الخطبة عند اليهود انذاك و استشهدنا بكلام اباء المسيحية و الانجيل ذات نفسة شرح مفهوم الخطبة *
*ارجعي للمداخلات السابقة التي شرحنا فيها كيف تكون امراتة و خطيبتة و لا تعرف رجلا *

*مش عاوز اعادة تاني و تكرار سواء من المسيحين او المسلمين *
*مش هنرجع بالموضوع لاولة  و دة المعهود منك  ... *


----------



## الحوت (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



*sara* قال:


> *مشاركتك الأولى لم يكن لها داعي لأننا نحن المسلمين نؤمن إيمانا تامـــَا بأنها عذراء و طاهره
> *


*

وان اثبت لكي ان العذراء عندكم ذكرت باحقر الاوصاف واسفلها ماذا ستقولين ؟!!






			أريــد تفسيـــر هذا الأمر ....وكيف  كانت عذراء و هي تعيش مع رجــــل!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



يوسف كان متكفلا برعايتها ولم يدخل بها ويم يحصل ما يوحيه عقلكم ..

فقد  تم " كتب كتاب " كما يقال بالدارج لمريم ويوسف لكي يكون مسوغاً شرعياً لاقامتها عنده .. وطبعاً لم يمسسها كزوجة ..
فقد بقيت عذراء .. 

وسبب " زواجها الوثائقي " من يوسف الشيخ .. هو انها كانت نذراً للهيكل وكانت هناك منذ كانت طفلة .. ولكن بعد بلوغها , لا يسمح اليهود باقامة فتاة بالغة في الهيكل ..
*


----------



## Patriot (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

السادة المشرفين 
اعتقد اني وضعت مشاركة حذفت هنا 

ممكن اعرف لماذا حذفت علما انني لم اخطأفي  حق اي احد


----------



## sant felopateer (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

*دلوقتى يا اخت سارة هنقفل كل الشبهات حول مريم العذراء لكى يقفل الموضوع و ينتهى:

-دوام بتولية العذراء:
" هذا الباب يكون مغلقا" لا يفتح و لا يدخل منه انسان لان الرب اله اسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقا" (حز4:22)

+ الشرح: الباب هو احشاء العذراء و الله دخل منه و لن يدخل منه اى انسان و سيكون مغلقاً ، اعتقد واضح

- طهارة السيدة العذراء:
" السلام لكى ايتها المنعم عليها! الرب معك، مباركة انت فى النساء ..... لا تخافى يا مريم لانك قد وجدت النعمة عند الله" (لو 28:1 الى 30)
"الروح القدس يحل عليك و قوة العلى تظللك" (لو 35:1)

+ الشرح:
الاية الاولى: لا اعتقد ان هناك امرأة تصبح فوق كل النساء العالمين و تدعى بالمباركة فى النساء جميعاً و منعم عليها من قبل الله و ممتلئة نعمة و ليست طاهرة. فكيف الله سيولد من امراة ليست طاهرة؟
الاية الثانية: عندما يحل الروح القدس على شخص يحل عليه بسبب طاهرته و نقاوته ، فاذا كان روح القدس روح الله فهل يحل على انسانة ليست طاهرة و لا تستحق ان تولد ابن الله؟ حين تكون قوة الله تظلل شخص فمن التأكيد ان الله سيحميه من كل شر و خطية و كل سواد العالم.

- نبوات على طهارة العذراء :
+تابوت العهد:
تابوت العهد مصنوع من ذهب و خشب السنط و المعروف عن خشب السنط انه لا يحمل سوس و يحمى من السوس و بداخل تابوت العهد الوصايا العشرة المقدسة التى نزلت على موسى النبى...
مذكورة قصة تابوت العهد فى سفر الخروج اصحاح 37 

+الشرح: اولاً من الواضح ان تابوت العهد الذى يحمل وصايا الله المقدسة يجب ان يكون محلى بالذهب و خشب يحمى من السوس ، كذلك هى العذراء فعندما حملت الله فيجب ان تكون طهارة كالذهب و ضد الخطية مثل خشب السنط ، و تشبه السوس بالخطايا... دائماً نجد فى الايقونات القبطية صورة ملاكين فوق العذراء مريم كذلك كان تابوت العهد عليه تمثال ملاكين فى كل جانب.

- عصا هارون:
رمى هارون عصاه فخرجت منها شجرة صغيرة ثمارها حلوة و العجيب ان هارون لم يزرعها لكنها زرعت من عصاه...
الشرح: هذه تشرح مريم العذراء بدون زرع بشر فانجبت طفل.....*

الرد التالى سيكون فيه لماذا العذراء مخطوبة؟


----------



## sant felopateer (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

العذراء المخطوبه
ترى لماذا لم ياتى الرب يسوع من عذراء دون ان تخطب؟
لماذاانتظر التدبير الالهى حتى خطبت العذراء ليوسف النجار وبعدها جاءت البشاره بالحبل الالهى؟
والحقيقه ان الله قد استخدم يوسف كستار للعدراء
1- لحمايتها من اليهود:
فلا يرجمونها متى ظهرت عليها علامات الحمل .
وربما تتسأل هل مجرد الخطبه يبرر الحمل ويمنع ادانته؟
لكن اعلم انه حينما يقول الكتاب عن العذراء انها مخطوبه فمعنى ذلك انها تحسب امام الشرع امرأه للمنسوبه والمخطوبه اليه ولذلك لما اراد الكتاب ان يعلمنا ان ولاده المسيح له المجد هى ولاده بغير زرع بشر لم يكتف بالقول عن امه انها مخطوبه ليوسف فيمكنها ان تنجب منه حسب شريعه اليهود
لكنه اردف ذلك حالا بقوله وقبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس ثم لما اراد يوسف تخليتها سرا قال الملاك لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك من هذا نفهم ان مجرد الخطبه عند اليهود يجعل الزيجه قائمه امام الشرع بغض النظر عما اذا كانت هناك مباشره زوجيه ام لا
2- لاخفاء طبيعه المولود عن ابليس
ترى كيف كانت تسير الاحداث لو تيقن ابليس ان المولود ليس عاديا بغير زرع بشر؟
هذا لم يحدث ولن يحدث الا لشخص واحد الله المتجسد
س- الم يعلم ابليس طبيعه المولود من خلال كلمات الملاك للعدراءفى بشارته للعدرا" الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوه العلى تظللك لذلك فالقدوس والمولود منك يدعى ابن الله "
ج- يلاحظ ان بشاره العذراء حصلت فى دائره ضيقه فى مخدعها وقت صلاتها
وبالتأكيد لم يدر ابليس بهذه الواقعه.
ملحوظه : احذر ان تتصور ابليس وكأنه كلى المعرفه والا محدوديه!
كما اننا كثيرا ما نتصور ابليس فى ذكاء شديد وان كان كذلكفانما هو ذكى فى الشر اما فى معرفه التدابير الالهيه فهو غبى جدا لانه فقد النور الالهى تماما مثل البشر الذين يبتعدون عن النور الحقيقى فلا يعرفون ما هو لخلاصهم !
س- الم يثير شك يوسف فى عفاف العذراء وبتوليتها فضول ابليس لمعرفه طبيعه المحمول به؟
ج- هذا الشك لم يخرج عن عقل يوسف لم يبح به لاحد بدليل انه اراد تخليتها سرا.
وتبقى طبيعه المولود وكنهه مخفيان مده عن الجميع اللهم الا انفس قليله كالعذراء ويوسف النجار وسمعان الشيخ الذى اعلم بوحى من الروح القدس انه لن يرى الموت قبل ان يعاين المسيح الرب وذلك كما يقول التقليد اثناء تعثره فى ترجمه نبوه اشعياء ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا...)
س-اذا كان قد خفى عن الشيطان موضوع بشاره العذراء وايضا شكوك يوسف فهل نسى نبؤه اشعياء الصريحه عن المسيا وميلاده " يولد لنا ولد وتعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسه على كتفه ويدعى عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام " وايضا" ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانؤيل
"
ج-هل تعلم كم من السنين مرت منذ ان سقط ادم ونال الوعد وحتى مجىء المسيا؟
حوالى 5500... هذه الفتره الزمنيه الطويله جدا قد اصلت فى نفس ابليس اعتقادا راسخا وهو نسيان الله لادم وخلاصه فلم يفكر ابليس فى النبؤات كما نفكر نحن الان . حتى ان الانبياء الذين كتبوا نبواتهم عن المسيا لم يفهموا بالضبط ماذا تعنى هذه النبوات!
هذا بالاضافه الى ان ابليس بتصلفه ووكبريائه لم يكن يتصور ان ياتى الخلاص البشريه من فتاه فقيره يتيمه لاحول لها ولاقوه.
ولما سلمنا ان الشيطان كان فطنا لهذه النبوات ومنتظرا لهذه العذراء الا انه اخطا فى التطبيق ولم يفطن ان السيد المسيح هو المقصود بالنبوات لكونه يراه ابنا لزوجه وليس لعذراء والجميع يدعونه ابن يوسف ومن حتميه الخطبه للعذراء نذكر ايضا
3- وجود يوسف بجانبها كان معينا لها فى امور حياتها مع ابنها يسوع: فى هروب الى مصروالرجوع منها.... الخ
4- والخطبه ايضا حققت وراثه السيد المسيح كملك لكرسى داود ابيه كما قال الملاك للعدرا....
ويعطيه الرب الاله كرسى داود ابيه ويملك على بيت يعقوب الى الابد
اذا ان الملك عند اليهود يورث عن الاباء وليس الامهات فوجود يوسف كأب شرعى للمسيح جعل هذه الوراثه شرعيه وصحيحه
من كتاب بستان الميلاد


----------



## *sara* (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*



> وان اثبت لكي ان العذراء عندكم ذكرت باحقر الاوصاف واسفلها ماذا ستقولين ؟!!



*سأقول لك هااات الدليل و  يا ريت اتهذَب ألفاظك ....*


----------



## Basilius (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل مريم عذراء في المسيحيه؟*

*اولا   ممنوع التكلم في الاسلاميات يا اخوة *

*ثانيا الموضوع قتل بحصا و مشاركات *

*وكاننا ندور في دائرة مغلقة و اللي بنعيدة نزيدة *

*يغلق !*


----------

